#ubuntu-quality 2012-12-17
<pitti> Good morning
<dholbach> good morning
<Noskcaj> balloons, should we add a run-once testcase for re-installing, ideally changing desktop environments. it is very buggy in 12.10 in my experience
<balloons> Noskcaj, what do you mean?
<Noskcaj> balloons, when you have any *buntu installed and you rn the installer of any that have the same architecture and version(e.g.12.10) you get the option to re-install ubuntu
<Noskcaj> we should be testing that
<Noskcaj> first time i did it in 12.10 it froze, second time it removed stuff like apt and the touchpad
<Noskcaj> this was xubuntu to lubuntu
<balloons> Noskcaj, yes we have a re-install testcase now
<balloons> not between flavors
<Noskcaj> oh
<balloons> let me find it
<balloons> and yes.. it was added this cycle for that reason
<balloons> bugs last cycle :-)
<balloons> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/testcases/1471/info
<Noskcaj> different thing, ht i'm talking about is meant to keep all your stuff
<Noskcaj> *what
<balloons> keeping home>
<balloons> yes, that's in there
<balloons> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/testcases/1470/info
<Noskcaj> http://i1-news.softpedia-static.com/images/extra/LINUX/large/ubuntu1210installation-large_003.jpg
<Noskcaj> ooh, sorry, that is pretty much what i meant
<Noskcaj> but i don't think manual partitioning is necessary and it should keep installed apps as well
<balloons> what do you mean?
<balloons> those two cases cover the scenarios I think
<balloons> if they don't then, :-) We can make sure it's covered
<Noskcaj> as you can see in the photo it is meant to keep apps, settings and any files the same
<letozaf_> howdy
<balloons> howdy
<balloons> we're talking about the re-install stuff
<balloons> the testcases for it
<letozaf_> oh! what's the matter ?
<Noskcaj> i will repost the basics for letozaf_ to see
<Noskcaj> http://i1-news.softpedia-static.com/images/extra/LINUX/large/ubuntu1210installation-large_003.jpg
<Noskcaj>  i don't think manual partitioning is necessary and it should keep installed apps, setting and files as well
<Noskcaj> the current testcase is at http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/testcases/1470/info
<letozaf_> well I think the only way to be sure is to try it out on a VM
<letozaf_> have you guys already tried it?
<Noskcaj> nope, i just know its really buggy in 12.10
<Noskcaj> first time i did it in 12.10 it froze, second time it removed stuff like apt and the touchpad. this was xubuntu to lubuntu
<letozaf_> buggy? where?
<Noskcaj> so i did a clean install
<Noskcaj> i think swapping desktop environments may have done it
<letozaf_> Now that I think about it saturday I carried out this test and it was ok
<Noskcaj> did you have any programs installed, or changed settings?
<Noskcaj> and was that just ubuntu to ubuntu
<letozaf_> I started from a clean install, created a folder on the desktop and browsed a fiew sites
<letozaf_> when I reinstalled like indicated in the testcase and rebooted
<letozaf_> the file was still there and the browser's history too
<balloons> sorry..
 * balloons reads backlog
<balloons> too many channels
<letozaf_> :-D
<Noskcaj> ok, so the testcase isn't quite covering everything
<balloons> ok, so yes as letozaf_ said, Ire-install should work
<balloons> Noskcaj, your saying if you have a true /home partition and you re-install it's not working for you?
<balloons> that's something I do quite often actually
<balloons> if I'm ever re-installing (say my main box), I just re-use my home
<balloons> never had issues with it
<letozaf_> I also often reinstall Ubuntu and keep my home
<balloons> so the question is, what about the 2 testcases don't cover that scenario
<balloons> or am I missing something, and you have a different scenario?
<balloons> the switching flavors I don't believe should cause an issue, but I wouldn't do it via the re-install
<letozaf_> if Noskcaj tells us the details we can try to reproduce his problem
<balloons> manual partitioning preserving home should work
<letozaf_> maybe there is something "strange" we do not know about, maybe he found  a new bug...
<Noskcaj> so i had xubuntu on for maybe 2 months, many settings changed, apps added and 50gb of iso's and movies. and i have told you the rest already
<Noskcaj> i will be back soon, need food
<letozaf_> well I always reinstall Ubuntu  I never tried with xubuntu, maybe we could try to see if xbuntu behaves differently
<balloons> I agree switching flavors via re-install might cause an issue
<balloons> the question is, is it a "supported" idea or not
<balloons> ok Noskcaj grab some chow, I'll be around
<letozaf_> chow ?
<letozaf_> we haven't got that in Itlay, I think ...
<balloons> thought I'd try a new word for food..
<balloons> see if letozaf_ got confused or not ;-p
<letozaf_> google say's chow is a dog ... lol
<balloons> lol
<balloons> it's slang for food
<balloons> in general..
<letozaf_> yeah got it ... now!
<balloons> it's pronounced like ciao
<balloons> which is fun
<letozaf_> oh! that's weired :-D
<letozaf_> so when I say hallo to someone in Italian he might think I said food
<letozaf_> well if he is english :)
<letozaf_> I mean american or ozzy
<balloons> haha
<balloons> I think ciao is fairly well recognized by american english speakers
<letozaf_> I was joking  :) just having fun
<Noskcaj> letozaf_, its aussie
<letozaf_> oh !!! sorry !!!
<letozaf_> think I got confused with ozzy osbourne , maybe lol
<Noskcaj> ok?
<balloons> lol..
<balloons> well, your from nz
<balloons> we would call that land of oz
<balloons> or perhaps ozzy
<letozaf_> :)
<Noskcaj> balloons, to all of that; WTF?
<balloons> Noskcaj, I've no idea mate
<balloons> lost in translation..
<balloons> so your test issues
<Noskcaj> just make the testcase include settings changes, extra apps and ideally desktop changes
<Noskcaj> also remove the need for manual partitioning
<balloons> so you want things added to the "make changes portion"
<balloons> right now, it's about browsing history and installing some stuff I believe
<balloons> suggestions for other things?
<balloons> wallpaper?
<letozaf_> it doesn't make any difference
<Noskcaj> yeah, i hadn't thought of that, wallpaper, maybe conky on the desktop as i can see that causing issues
<letozaf_> I mean that whatever change, there are so many ..
<letozaf_> as long as the testcase doesn't become too long
<Noskcaj> letozaf_, it won't at worst it will just become "run this script" then after the reinstall, "run another script
<letozaf_> maybe we could install an application and change a setting and see if that is  still there after reboot
<Noskcaj> so mearg automated testing and the iso's
<Noskcaj> *merge
<Noskcaj> and everyone goes silent for some reason
<letozaf_> oh! sorry ...
<letozaf_> ok the merge stuff sounds good
<Noskcaj> i have a basic script made that need finishing by people who know stuff about the command line
<Noskcaj> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1446068/ is my very basic attempt
<letozaf_> let's see it, not sure I'm the right person to help, but never know...
<Noskcaj> letozaf_, thanks, now i just need someone to confirm they are still there after the reinstall
 * letozaf_ trying to see what I can do
<Noskcaj> so you know youtube-dl is a tiny command line package for downloading videos off the internet, it is very easy to test the presence of
<letozaf_> you mean you want to test it's presence by using it ?
<letozaf_> I was thinking of checking if it still was installed
<Noskcaj> that would be one way, i'm not entirely sure
<Noskcaj> second idea is better
<letozaf_> not sure I can change settings using command line
<letozaf_> but I can check if a file created still exists
<Noskcaj> either way, its a small program. which will help
<Noskcaj> letozaf_, close enough. there must be some setting change-able
<Noskcaj> maybe by editing a file?
<letozaf_> no with if [ -f /tmp/file1 ] && [ -f /tmp/file2 ] && [ -f /tmp/file3 ] && [ -f /tmp/file4 ]
<Noskcaj> i have to go now, i will leave xchat open to hear what people say
<Noskcaj> and WTF is that
<letozaf_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1446104/
<Noskcaj_school> much better, that will help
<Noskcaj_school> bye
<balloons> sorry, had an interruption
<balloons> had to be afk for a few
<letozaf_> Noskcaj_school, I can do this http://paste.ubuntu.com/1446125/
<letozaf_> do not know how to change settings using command line
<balloons> letozaf_, that would work, but the files in /tmp, by design would no longer be there
<letozaf_> yes you're right! forgot about reboot
<balloons> because /tmp empties reboot
<balloons> ;-)
<letozaf_> so we will put them in /home
<balloons> yes
<letozaf_> do not know how to do the settings stuff, maye if we find some .config files to check  or something like that
<letozaf_> I'm going to bed now guys... if you need,  send me an email I will read it tomorrow morning :-D
<balloons> letozaf_, good night
<balloons> not sure how the script idea works out, but if we want to use one, what you've done is an excellent sart
<balloons> *start
<letozaf_> balloons, thanks :)
<letozaf_> good night!
#ubuntu-quality 2012-12-18
<phillw> hi xnox
<xnox> phillw: hello.
<phillw> xnox: is there a set of instructions so that I could pull in the proposed fix for suggested at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libguestfs/+bug/1086974/comments/2
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1086974 in libguestfs (Ubuntu Quantal) "libguestfs: error: cannot find any suitable libguestfs supermin" [High,Confirmed]
<xnox> phillw: well, I've tried to do it & it turns out that picking that change is non-trivial: because both ubuntu UDD imports are out of date & debian vcs history is out of date.
<xnox> otherwise it would have been a one line $ bzr merge -rX..Y lp:ubuntu/libgestfs into the quantal branch =/
 * xnox has filed bugs in ubuntu UDD & debian upstream about missing revision histories.
<xnox> phillw: sorry for the delay. I will manually reconstruct changes from debdiffs and upload something.
<phillw> xnox: hmm okies... as there is a larger (more critical) problem, I'm really at a loss here. bug 1088692 I haven't asked ikonia if he's had chance to follow up on it.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1088692 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Screen corrupt when installing 13.04 using KVM" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1088692
<xnox> but it's 1AM now here and I am falling asleep.....
<phillw> xnox: you share the same time as me :) I was just checking mails before heading for bed :) Have a good sleep :)
<xnox> phillw: well. that one is a duplicate. currently we have two types of screen corruptions one affected desktop background only & another affecting any video.
<xnox> and your screenshot shows a mixture of the two =/
<xnox> phillw: i'll escalate it.
<xnox> tomorrow =)
<xnox> good night!
<phillw> balloons: FYI ^^
<balloons> got it
<phillw> balloons: good :)  as Jackson asked a little while back, is there any further work to do on http://pad.ubuntu.com/communitywebsite-contribute-quality before it can become a draft wiki page so we can begin the process of splitting it into its areas?
<balloons> phillw, should be ready to go at this point
<balloons> the further work is to update the page we linked to of common questions
<balloons> I need to ping everyone about the ide
<phillw> do you want me to transfer it to WIP wiki page, so people can work on the grammar / tidy up?
<phillw> For the FAQ, we can set up one as best as we know, but that area will be better populated from the feedback we get on the classroom sessions :)
<balloons> it's the tutorial page
<balloons> it's linked from there
<balloons> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/Tutorials
<balloons> you can see the basic idea
<balloons> i've got to run atm, but feel free to leave thoughts and I'll ping back tomorrow
<phillw> I'm going to try have an early night tonite. I'll be about from about 15:00 UTC 19th Dec (Christmas shopping to do).
<pitti> Good morning
<jibel> Good morning pitti
<dholbach> good morning
<Noskcaj> evening guys
<suga> I want to get the knowledge on QA automation approach which handles on Ubuntu12.04
<suga> Appreciate if anybody respond about this.
<suga> appreciate if you give some explanation about is there any automation tool handled for QA part on Ubuntu12.04
<xnox> suga: I cannot understand your question. Have you google for project called "jenkins" ?
<suga> Atually I want to know the QA automation approach handled on Ubuntu12.04 release
<suga> For example; LDTP framework is used by ubuntu11.04 QA team.. Like that, what is the QA automation approach on Ubuntu12.04
<xnox> we use jenkins, auto-pkg-tests, UTAH, xpressor, auto-pilot.
<xnox> see: http://qa.ubuntu.com/automation/
<xnox> but we should update that page as we no longer use mago: but instead auto-pilot & https://launchpad.net/xpresser
<xnox> jibel: ^^^^
<jibel> xnox, right, I don't have privileges to edit this page though :)
<jibel> gema, do you? ^
<gema> jibel: not last time I tried, but I filed a ticket, it may be fixed now
 * gema trying
<gema> jibel: I seem to be able to, I am not sure how to change it though
<gema> suga: can you explain to me all you find confusing about the page?
<gema> jibel: or shall I just remove the mago part?
<gema> jibel: at least until we get to it
<xnox> gema: please remove the mago bit, and someone should write a paragraph about xpresser.
<gema> xnox: I am on the writing something about xpresser bit
<gema> I do not have permission to preview drafts
<gema> I wonder if it'll allow me to write x)
<gema> xnox: feedback please, before I leave typos on the page: http://qa.ubuntu.com/automation/
<xnox> gema: looks good.
<xnox> suga: see updated http://qa.ubuntu.com/automation/
<gema> xnox: I even added the way to contribute testing to utah x)
<gema> suga: thanks for pointing us out that there was old information there
<gema> pointing out to us, even
<xnox> pitti: jibel: gema: me & jodh tried to reproduce the usec assertition failure as seen in jenkins, but locally. We didn't managed to (even with using auto-package-test branch/scripts)
<xnox> is there a chance to get ssh into the --login kvm instance of that failure?
<xnox> syslog / dmesg from the failure whould be nice as well.
<pitti> xnox: yes, I'm sure that we can arrange something
<xnox> pitti: cool. i think jibel promised to setup stuff for me in a private message ;-)
<pitti> xnox: might it be related that you and I usually try on a raring host, but the VMs in the DC run on a precise host kernel? or kvm itself being older there?
<jibel> xnox, yeah I promised, and will do ... soonish
<pitti> jibel: if you are busy, I can take this
<pitti> I was thinking on logging into the temporary VM and setting up an ssh tunnel to some place xnox can reach
<xnox> pitti: me can reach qalab vpn...
<pitti> xnox: ah, good, that'll make it simple
<pitti> jibel: I'm on it
<pitti> jibel: ok, xnox has something to play with :)
<jibel> pitti, ahah, many thanks!
<jibel> xnox, you owe pitti a green dot ;)
<pitti> oui, j'aime le vert!
<pitti> la rouge est très mauvaise
<pitti> xnox: upstart fails locally for me as well, but much later (in user_sessions, there is stderr output "No LSB modules are available.")
<xnox> pitti: that is known. And by the way "No LSB modules are available" is printer, because of a hook call if any tests failed.
<xnox> pitti: on a passing user_sessions there is no stderr.
<pitti> ah, ok
<xnox> but that is also fixed in trunk =)
<xnox> (just to please adt ;-) )
<xnox> pitti: i think qa lab machines are simply too damn fast
<pitti> haha
<pitti> xnox: yeah, they have umpteen cores and GB of RAM and
<pitti> s/and$//
<pitti> "a supercomputer is a machine which can perform an endless loop in just two seconds"
<xnox> pitti: so the machine has nanosecond resolution, yet utmp records only store microsecond resolution and hence upstart test-suite fails -> expecting a different time between two writes, while it can actually be within same microsecond.
 * xnox rolls eyes
<roadmr> but let's do this, ask her to do the change in salesforce (she'll do it in 2 minutes, I will take all morning figuring salesforce out)
<roadmr> then, if c3 doesn't change, I can frob the database easily (takes 2 minutes)
<roadmr> total time = 4 minutes
<roadmr> hahaha
<xnox> roadmr: wrong channel?
<roadmr> xnox: sorry :/
* balloons changed the topic of #ubuntu-quality to: "Welcome to Ubuntu Quality | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam"
<zyga> roadmr: heh
<Noskcaj> can someone contact the testdrive devs and get netboot added to it somehow, or autoconfig for ppc. both would help hugely
<phillw> bug 1084729
<ubot5> bug 1084729 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "manual partitioning fails to create a partition table" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1084729
<phillw> bug 1087823, bug 1085173
<ubot5> bug 1087823 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Raring) "in the manual partitioning page the "new partition table" gets more buttons every time you click it" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1087823
<ubot5> bug 1085173 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "partitioning window opens on the top left corner of the screen and cannot be moved away" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1085173
<Noskcaj> can someone confirm bug 1087848, vbox is need i believe
<ubot5> bug 1087848 in lubuntu-artwork (Ubuntu) "no login background lubuntu daily 13.04 amd64" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1087848
<phillw> Noskcaj: I have vbox on my local machine, is only vbox that it is seen on?
<Noskcaj> phillw, that i have seen it on, i haven't check for it for about a week however
<phillw> Noskcaj: I'm zsyncing up the lubuntu amd13.04 daily. I'll check it on KVM and VBox a bit later (My fave T.V. programme is about to start :) )
<Noskcaj> ok, thanks. and what show would that be?
<phillw> Stargate SG1 :)
<Noskcaj> phillw, ok, never seen it. i will be online all of today as school finished for the year yesterday
<phillw> okay. I'll be back in ~ 1hour 15 mins.
<phillw> I'll have a play with manual partitioning of lubuntu 13.04 and check if the display is there.
<phillw> for netboots, that would have to be done on my dedi server owing to the amount of data needed to download.
<Noskcaj> phillw, understandable. netboot in general is broken. turns out i won't be online all day, i have to babysit my 3 year old brother
<phillw> he he... just when you thought you had a free day :)
<Noskcaj> :(
#ubuntu-quality 2012-12-19
<tripelb> Tada
<Noskcaj> trijntje, hello. i just realized i have to go but someone should help you
<Noskcaj> join the quality mailing list to
<Noskcaj> i will be on in a few hours
<tripelb> Where is mail list?
<Noskcaj> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam
<Noskcaj> bye
 * tripelb is going to install Ubuntu on a nexus 7 - 32 G, 3g.
<tripelb> Kk
<tripelb> Finally I can now copy a URL in nexus 7.
<Noskcaj> tripelb, didi you join the mailing list etc.?
<pitti> Good morning
<Noskcaj> LOGIN
<Noskcaj> oops
<Noskcaj> evening pitti
<pitti> hey Noskcaj, how are you?
<Noskcaj> good, you?
<pitti> quite fine, thanks! last day today
<Noskcaj> of what?
<pitti> last working day before the christmas holidays
<pitti> back on Jan 4
<Noskcaj> ok, i have 6 week off school now, finished yesterday
<Noskcaj> for everyone online, here is a list of iso bugs that need confirming: 1085577, 1086498, 1086840, 1087409, 1087848. now go ubottu!
<Noskcaj> stupid ubot
<jibel> Good morning
<dholbach> good morning
<Noskcaj> evening guys
<xnox> jibel: pitti: who do we need to bribe with how many buckets of bird seeds to run auto-pkg-tests against a ppa? (upgrade package from the ppa, fetch the source from the ppa, and run auto-pkg-test)
<jodh> jibel: also, did you get a chance to look at my sbuild/pbuilder autopkgtest branches?
<jibel> xnox, too many for your pocket
<jibel> jodh, I looked at pbuilder and fixed most of it
<jibel> jodh, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1449966/
<xnox> jibel: please.... =) or do we simply not do this yet?
<jibel> xnox, we do for maas, but the setup is manual
<jibel> pitti, I updated the patch on bug 1073856
<ubot5> bug 1073856 in autopkgtest (Ubuntu) "Test depends cannot be multiline and are silently ignored if so" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1073856
<xnox> ack =( /me thought it's like tarmac style.
<jibel> bad indentation, how surprising :)
<xnox> jibel: /me thought like unity-daily has adt & runs adt against the ppa.
<jibel> xnox, which ppa ?
<xnox> jibel: oh, that probably doesn't exist in jenkins. I just thought that it might be.
<jibel> xnox, I meant we can create the job in jenkins to run adt against a ppa, the option is supported, just that auto-discovery doesn't work and the job must be added manually
<jodh> jibel: thanks. I'll merge that and see how much further I can get.
<jibel> jodh, any output to stderr is considered a failure
<jibel> that's why I removed the -x, --debug
<jodh> jibel: ironic as I added that to see why it was failing ;)
<jibel> jodh, then I am not really happy with "+EXTRAPACKAGES="apt-utils debian-keyring debhelper dh-autoreconf pkg-config"
<pitti> jibel: thanks, I saw
<jibel> debhelper dh-autoreconf pkg-config are added by pbuilder so adding this depencies explicitly changes its behavior
<pitti> jibel: can you please send it to the Debian bug, too?
<xnox> jibel: ah, awesome =) can you adt test package "upstart" from ppa "ppa:canonical-foundations/upstart-daily" against raring with results published/copied to public instance as well.
<jibel> pitti, sure
<xnox> jibel: please =))))))
<jibel> jodh, and also +unset TMPDIR avoids conflict with adt
<jibel> jodh, and finally +Depends: @, debian-keyring avoids a warning about an unknown signature
<jibel> jodh, the last message going to stderr are http://paste.ubuntu.com/1430097/
<jibel> I don't know how to get rid of them
<jibel> jodh, well, apart from redirecting stderr of course
<pitti> jibel: ça paraît bien, merci! uploaded
<jodh> jibel: I could always run pbuilder in a sub-shell, redirect stderr to stdout and just check for the resulting .deb file - if it gets created and is installable => test passed
<jibel> jodh, as you wish, it may hides problems
<jodh> jibel: possibly, but we're still checking the return code of pbuilder itself though.
<jibel> jodh, I'll look at sbuild
<jodh> jibel: thanks. so regarding the pbuilderrc changes you made, are you saying that the autopkgtests need to make those changes to avoid changing the behaviour of the pbuilder package in the archive?
<jibel> jodh, in extrapackage debian-keyring is needed so there is no complaint about unknown signature
 * xnox is slightly intrigued as to what is being fixed here.
<jibel> the other are to make pbuilder quieter but should be removed because they installed as part of a normal pbuilder session
<jibel> xnox, pbuilder is very verbose on stderr which makes adt unhappy
<xnox> meh
<xnox> =))))
<jibel> jodh, +COMPONENTS="main universe" added universe because that's where procenv is
<jibel> which is the package you're building with pbuilder IIRC
<jibel> +APTCACHEHARDLINK="no" fixes the tons of apt errors
<jibel> +ALLOWUNTRUSTED=yes was a test to see if it fixed the gpg warning without installing debian-keyring
<jtaylor> don't bother about the numpy adt failure, that was expected
<jtaylor> could be fixed by setting the cpumodel to something real, but a workaround is also upstream
<Noskcaj> can someone please confirm bug 1085577 and bug 1088054
<ubot5> bug 1085577 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Lubuntu daily's CLI links dont work" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1085577
<ubot5> bug 1088054 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Release notes firefox has no "minimise, maximise, close" buttons" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1088054
<balloons> looks like one is confirmed
<balloons> Noskcaj, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1085577 looks like you found something
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1085577 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Lubuntu daily's CLI links dont work" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<balloons> did you get all the logs posted for it?
<balloons> I don't see any issues in the log you posted, does it happen still on the new images? and was it only on lubuntu?
<Noskcaj> yes, and i only know because lubuntu forces you to use the links
<Noskcaj> i will double check it is stil there then test in xubuntu has it
<balloons> Noskcaj, excellent.. update the bug with your logs
<balloons> I looked but don't see anything useful in them
<balloons> need to understand why it's happening
<Noskcaj> ok, i will try. every time lubntu says there is an error report nothing happens
<Noskcaj> also can someone confirm bug 1087409
<ubot5> bug 1087409 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "*buntu daily's freeze when install mp3 codec is selected " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1087409
<balloons> Noskcaj, yes, let me see if that's still an issue
<balloons> wasn't for me last time
<Noskcaj> i know it doesn't affect Ubuntu anymore, not sure what else. it confuses me
<Noskcaj> and the cli works in Ubuntu
<balloons> ahh
<Noskcaj> cli is lubuntu only, and the mp3 bug definitely affects xubntu amd64
<balloons> Noskcaj, ok note it
<Noskcaj> just realised it doesn't it just takes 3min to work
<Noskcaj> so, not really a bug, just inefficiency that people will think is a bug
<Noskcaj> the cli bug is still there
<Noskcaj> and the bug report thing that pops up doesn't work
<phillw> hi guys, I'm back from my T.V. programme :)
<phillw> just completing the 'encrypted home' alt install.... all 3 look good to go :)http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/243/builds/31103/testcases
<Noskcaj> phillw, i take it that you  can see the conversation so far?
<phillw> Noskcaj: I've zsync'd up my desktop iso and will be on that next. Which do you want me to look at 1st?
<balloons> hello everyone
<Noskcaj> 1085577
<Noskcaj> hello again balloons
<balloons> so I was speaking with letozaf_ earlier about incorporating askubuntu into our efforts..
<phillw> bug 1085577
<ubot5> bug 1085577 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Lubuntu daily's CLI links dont work" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1085577
<balloons> since phillw is around, I'm going to ping and poke you and see your thoughts
<Noskcaj> i can't get apport-collect to work so i can't add the extra stuff to the report
<phillw> Noskcaj: was that for a standard desktop install?
<Noskcaj> live machine. just let me tye the details
<Noskcaj> the crash report does nothing (from the crash directly), ubuntu-bug only lets me make a new thing, apport-collect won't work even if i install python-apport
<phillw> Noskcaj: I'll try in virt-manager. I can extract files from a failed machine.
<Noskcaj> ok, have you seen the bug yourself?
<phillw> Noskcaj: nope, I've not played with desktop installs yest.
<phillw> *yet*
<phillw> hmm, encrypted install will not boot.
<Noskcaj> actually i need to check if it affects i386, will do that now
<phillw> balloons: are there any bugs that you know of for encrypted install failing?
<balloons> hmm
<balloons> no, I don't believe so
<balloons> not failing to boot
<balloons> waot
<balloons> you mean boot install or boot after install?
<phillw> boot after install.
<phillw> I just get "Booting from Hard Disk..."
<balloons> ugh
<Noskcaj> that, is bad.
<phillw> Drat (or words to that effect), I'm on my 'clean' 12.04 and thus have no guestfish to extract the fstab
<phillw> yup, it's hung
<phillw> I cannot pull up an alternate terminal session, as it has not even got that far :(
<balloons> phillw, Noskcaj if that happens you can always boot into a live session and chroot to get the logs
<balloons> does that make sense?
<Noskcaj> if you were talking to m, not a bit
<Noskcaj> *me
<phillw> balloons: alternate install, which has encrypt, does not have a Live Session :/
<balloons> yes, you would have to use a full install
<balloons> err sorry
<balloons> lol
<balloons> a desktop cd to boot to a live session
<balloons> doesn't matter if yo used an alt to install
<phillw> balloons: let me just install and apply the bug fix to guestfish, much less messing about when you just issue
<phillw> virt-copy-out -d <Guest> <full directory path> .
<phillw> :)
<balloons> heh
<phillw> no chrooting :P
<phillw> which one of the reasons I like using KVM. I can extract anything from it even if it will not run.
<balloons> :-p
<phillw> it can also be used to install deb updates (and rpm) into poorly VM's... it's quite a crazy set of suites that the devs have written!
 * phillw oh goodie.... guestfs wants a reboot.... brb :)
<Noskcaj>  yep 1085577 affects i386
<phillw> I'll have to repeat the test for lubuntu-alternate with encryption, for some reason it didn't carry over to my other lubuntu-12.10 system.
<Noskcaj> phillw, so you know, 1085577 affects i386
<phillw> Noskcaj: while virt-manager 'plays' with encrypted home on alternalte, I'll fire up VBox and see if I can replicate bug 1085577 for you.
<ubot5> bug 1085577 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Lubuntu daily's CLI links dont work" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1085577
<Noskcaj> thanks
<Noskcaj> i don't think it has to be Vbox, just anything using the desktop iso
<phillw> My test system is one big Virtual Disk.
<Noskcaj> ok?
<phillw> hmm, this time at least it has asked to revert my partition back to ext2..... Crikey, no wonder I don't like encryption... that's from the Ark!
<Noskcaj> that was made in 1993, and it still supports work than ntfs. lol
<phillw> Noskcaj: wht did you not include the files that x-nox asked for? There is no reply on your bug report and I find it a bit hard to follow...
<phillw> s/wht/why/
<Noskcaj> i put some in, i could not find the others
<Noskcaj> and i was trying to use apport-collect but it didn't work
<phillw> Noskcaj: nope, what x-nox was asking was you to run a bug-collection against ubiquity which *should* have pulled in the files he requested.
 * xnox ponders why do i deserve "-" in my name
<balloons> :-)
<Noskcaj> x-nox made a face. yay
<phillw> xnox, so that I don't keep pinging you? :D
<balloons> I am guessing they were being kind
<xnox> phillw: i get highlight on "ubiquity" anyway =) so it was a highlight regardless ;-)
<balloons> lol!
<balloons> xnox ubiquity double ping!
<phillw> okies, we're just looking at Noskcaj's bug 1085577
<ubot5> bug 1085577 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Lubuntu daily's CLI links dont work" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1085577
<Noskcaj> yes ubot, that is ehat it is
<Noskcaj> *what
<xnox>  /ignore balloons # to many pings
<xnox> =DDDD
<Noskcaj> wow you have a lot of chins xnox
<phillw> I'm back on my heavily modified 12.10 system that support guestfs so can now look at failed installs without chrooting.
<phillw> Noskcaj: VBox on my system will not run AMD-64 iso's. I'm going to switch to version from their web-site instead of the one from ubuntu repo's.
<phillw> :: SIGH :: Why is virtualisation SO broken in 12.10 :(
<Noskcaj> works fine for me
<phillw> Noskcaj: I thought netboot did not?
<Noskcaj> no, netboot is just roken in general, and testdrive's "other" tab
<Noskcaj> *broken
<Noskcaj> the only exeption is trying to vm ppc, i forget if that was 12.10 or not though
<phillw> Noskcaj: I've not tried ppc with 12.10, do the instructions on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/Testing/PPC%26Mac64#How_to_test_on_any_architectures_.28using_qemu.29 no longer work?
<Noskcaj> they probably do, i just can't be bothered to, especially with all the graphics error that woulg go untested
<phillw> the actual booting, is in their hands. but the other tests such as formatting / testing mini-iso / ppc-server can be done on generic.
<Noskcaj> so phillw, have you confirmed the bug, if not please can you do that.
<phillw> Noskcaj: I'm just running my encryted install. You are next on the list... honest!
<Noskcaj> ok, thanks
<phillw> xnox: who is best to ping about an issue with encrypted /home problem?
<phillw> (or what to log it against)
<phillw> Noskcaj: you're up :) Desktop install, choose install... correct test for the bug?
<Noskcaj> yes
<xnox>  phillw: ubiquity / ecryptfs but really depends what when wrong? what's the bug?
<Noskcaj> Should Crash to desktop and have a send error report popup
<phillw> xnox: the re-boot hangs. trying to copy out the directory /var and /etc is asking for my passphrase .... they should not be encrypted?
<phillw> xnox: I do have them, but the system hung at 'Booting from Hard Disk...'
<xnox> phillw: which encryption did you use? and what's the text for passphrase prompt (could be ecryptfs, luks or sudo)
<phillw> the one that alternate install says to use when it asks "do you want to encrypt your /home directory"
<xnox> phillw: that eliminates luks prompt but not the other two ;-)
<phillw> xnox: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/testcases/1439/info
<xnox> (cause esentially ecryptfs uses your account password for unlocking)
<phillw> xnox: is there a way to check which it is using?
<xnox> phillw: alternate? is this for precise?
<phillw> xnox: nope, for raring
<xnox> phillw: lubuntu + server fair enough.
 * phillw thinks that -release team have forgotten, once again, that server uses alternate :)
<xnox> phillw: pull as many logs as you have & open a bug against debian-installer and we'll take it from there.
<phillw> xnox: root@piglet:/home/phillw/enc-var/var/log# cat boot
<phillw> (Nothing has been logged yet.)
<xnox> phillw: installer/ ?
<xnox> phillw: partman syslog ?
<phillw> xnox: where are they held>
<xnox> /var/log/installer/
<phillw> root@piglet:/home/phillw/enc-var/var# ls
<phillw> backups  crash  local  log   metrics  run    tmp
<phillw> cache    lib    lock   mail  opt      spool
<xnox> =(
<phillw> xnox: I have it :)
<phillw> under /var/log :)
<phillw> is it easier for me to zip up /etc and /var so that you guys can access what you need?
<xnox> sure.
<phillw> any other directory that may help?
<xnox> nope
<phillw> okies. I'll log a bug. I will not destroy the VM so that if anything else is needed it will be there....
<phillw> xnox: /var zipped up is 5GB, is that not too large for attaching?
<xnox> not var....
<xnox> just /var/log/
<xnox> (also how can it be 5GB if the whole fresh install is less than that?!)
<phillw> ha ha,,, 5Mb :)
<phillw> 53164968
<xnox> oh, 5MB is fine, but really just /var/log is wanted here it should be small.
<phillw> sorry, getting late here :)
<phillw> I'll redo it with just /var/log
<phillw> do you want /etc or just fstab?
#ubuntu-quality 2012-12-20
<phillw> xnox: bug 1092349 is all yours :)
<ubot5> bug 1092349 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "encrypt /home in raring fails on reboot" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1092349
<phillw> Noskcaj: oops, just as you posted your reply!!!!
<phillw> have a read of mine :)
<Noskcaj> phillw, i did. thats what i get for replying instantly
<phillw> Noskcaj: no offence meant, I was in chat elsewhere when he sent the question into lubuntu-qa people.
<phillw> crikey... about 2 hours after I said I'd look into you bug.... I'm just setting up a slice of disk for it to install onto.
<Noskcaj> lolololol
<phillw> Noskcaj: root@piglet:/home/phillw/enc-etc# lvcreate -L 10G -n r-desktop phillwvol
<phillw>   Logical volume "r-desktop" created
<Noskcaj> oooooooookkkkkkkkkkkkaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyy?
<phillw> Noskcaj: started :)
<Noskcaj> slow success
<phillw> i have to tell the VM where everything is :P
<phillw> total fail
<Noskcaj> what happened?
<phillw> The last comment was * Stopping
<Noskcaj> it takes me ~15seconds to get a vm going, why is this taking so long?
<phillw> Noskcaj: maybe the hint *Stopping gives it away?
<Noskcaj> true
<Noskcaj> y u no just use testdrive?
<phillw> y u no use KVM / VBox etc?
<Noskcaj> i use both
<Noskcaj> mostly via testdrive
<phillw> Noskcaj: I'm still getting used to work arounds on KVM for raring... at least they exist :P
<phillw> Nah, straight into liveCD mode :)
<phillw> ubiquity fails again... I'll keep the VM and catch up with xnox later as to what logs he needs.
<Noskcaj> then if you can't confirm it i will message random lurkers till someone does
<balloons> checking the encrypted install now
<balloons> phillw, it booted ine
<balloons> did you do home encrypton too?
<balloons> cryptsetup successful
<balloons> phillw, did you use kvm?
<balloons> I've got to find my usb drive
<phillw> Noskcaj: after installing the latest VBox, which required removal of old VBox, it has now affected my KVM syste, It is now 01:30 here, so I'm off to bed and will investigate later. It could well be that having both installed causes a fight.
<phillw> balloons: Noskcaj I'm going to install raring onto my main system and keep qauntal as a test area.
<phillw> raring has the fixes needed for KVM instead of trying to grab bits and pieces from raring into quantal. that system is un-supportable.
<Noskcaj> ok
<Noskcaj> i shall ask random lurkers then
<Noskcaj> good night
<phillw> I know that lubuntu-alternate 13,04 works :)
<Noskcaj> __apr__, ajmitch apw bdrung your task is to confirm bug 1085577, please do that now
<ubot5> bug 1085577 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Lubuntu daily's CLI links dont work" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1085577
<phillw> As to the idea of encryption of /home... I've never been a fan of it.
<Noskcaj> jaysonr, manjo nagappan nuclearbob could you also do it
<Noskcaj> one of them should respond
<phillw> I'd much rather they offer to install /home on a seperate partition.
<phillw> balloons: yes, I used kvm (12.10 version)
<ajmitch> pinging random lurkers is a good way to annoy people & get them to ignore whatever you say, fwiw
<phillw> hi Noskcaj
<phillw> this issue with KVM is going to get a bit bloody, this is me on the same KVM using a precise VM
<phillw> ubuntu can complain as much as they wish, but KVM is not in a rush to change as it also runs Red Hat / CentOS / Fedora etc.... if Ubuntu raring does not run, it is a problem ubuntu need to sort out.
<Noskcaj> phillw, understandable
<Noskcaj> ajmitch, i ran out of ideas. speak more often
<phillw> what actually staggers beyond belief is that KVM is at the heart of Cloud computing, of which Canonical (ubuntu money side) are a platinum partner, yet their latest release fails on KVM..... I really do not know.
<Noskcaj> phillw, so much logic. i there a way to make canonical hear your rants, not just me
<phillw> "oh, let's ask for a change in the kernal which involves KVM and is used across every distro..." honest, my young friend... there are times!
<phillw> Noskcaj: hopefully I'll be in a better mood once I change over to 13.04 :)
<Noskcaj> you have a point,  but there is more chance of getting something done that way. and u hope so too
<Noskcaj> lol, phill isn't even online
<phillw> Noskcaj: I'm off to bed, but I'm setting piglet a task... burn me the latest 13.04 alt-lubuntu onto a disk :)
<Noskcaj> phillw, ok, good night
<Noskcaj> can someone please confirm bug 1085577 as phill is sleeping
<ubot5> bug 1085577 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Lubuntu daily's CLI links dont work" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1085577
<jaysonr> Noskcaj: is 1085577 what you wanted me to test?
<Noskcaj> yes, jaysonr if you could that would be great
<jaysonr> Noskcaj: dl'ing iso now
<Noskcaj> thanks, the bug has been around for maybe a month now with no confirmation at all
<jaysonr> Noskcaj: was able to confirm - commented on bug and uploaded logs in a .tar.gz
<Noskcaj> jaysonr, thank you, say thing more btw.
<Noskcaj> it gets boring with only about 10 people very talking
<jaysonr> Noskcaj: glad to help
<jaysonr> Noskcaj: sorry I haven't had much time to get around to the Autopilot stuff much yet.
<Noskcaj> jaysonr, don't worry, i have done nothing with it yet.
<jaysonr> ok, well, hopefully after Christmas I'll have some time ;-)
<jaysonr> If I'm around I can always help w/ stuff like this in the evenings - just ping me.
<Noskcaj> ok
<Noskcaj> hey tripelb
<tripelb> Am back, alive.. Sort of. I have to get SD card cable. Downloaded ububtu for this old Mac ppc I was given. Now I need to get it out of the nexus and onto the Mac, make a cd , test it, try it out, and burn a live CD.. Then I can install it on the Mac. Hmmm, need a wireless receiver for the Mac I think.
<dholbach> good morning
<Noskcaj> dholbach, evening
<dholbach> hey Noskcaj
<Noskcaj> hello
<smartboyhw> Oh god the TestCaseAdmins/Members page really gets a lot more people now:D
<Noskcaj> phillw, to confirm bug 1092349 what do i do, you left out repeat instructions
<ubot5> bug 1092349 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "encrypt /home in raring fails on reboot" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1092349
<phillw> Noskcaj: after installing, follow the 'remove media' prompt & reboot.
<Noskcaj> ok, simple enough. it's alternate only isn't it?
<phillw-vm> that's the only one I've tested it on. I'll have to update my xubuntu install to try that.
<Noskcaj> ok, i am getting alternate amd64 and lubuntu desktop amd64 now
<phillw-vm> thanks
<phillw> I'm just updating my precise VM, I'll update my xubuntu-raring iso once that is done.
<Noskcaj> phillw, where is the release notes link meant to be in lubuntu?
<phillw> in release notes: :D .. let me grab the link for you.
<phillw> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QuantalQuetzal/ReleaseNotes/Lubuntu
<phillw> We follow the standard format for release notes, else Liz would nag us to death :)
<phillw> sorry, not Liz... Kate :)
<Noskcaj> phillw, i meant in the raring installer
<Noskcaj> i didn't appear for me
<phillw> there are no release notes for raring... it has not been released!
<Noskcaj> phillw, what about the link everything else has?
<phillw> I'm not aware of 'what everything has' means?
<Noskcaj> all the other distros
<Noskcaj> have a link the goes to the ubuntu homepage
<phillw> Those flavours following the alpha release schedule will have their alpha notes. I'm not aware of any notes released via Cadence testing.
<Noskcaj> phillw, my point is lubuntu didn't have the release notes link, but it may just beconnection related
<phillw> afaik, Kate looks after that and then digs me & Julien in the ribs to get it all filled in :)
<phillw> Although I do need to ask gilir why there is no https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/ReleaseStatus/Raring
<phillw> That's him pinged :)
<Noskcaj> That link is what all flavours should have instead of the Ubuntu homepage(xubuntu, Ubuntu) or the kubuntu news page
<phillw> I'm sure he said he was filing it... I'll await gilir 's reply. It may be an oversight.
<Noskcaj> phillw, ok, just noticed in your bug report it says you we using quantal, bugception?
<phillw> my test machine is running quantal, the latest stable release, using VM's I then install raring.
<Noskcaj> oh
<Noskcaj> phillw, just realized i finished the install without ticking "encript my home directory"
<phillw> ahhh.... that's a bitch :)
<Noskcaj> http://memecrunch.com/meme/A5H9/i-am-not-a-smart-man/image.png
<phillw> Noskcaj: after my attempt at trying to install onto a 1GB root partition, I wouldn't feel to bad :)
<Noskcaj> lolololololololololol :)
<Noskcaj> phillw, it doesn't seem to affect lubuntu AMD64
<phillw> alternate or desktop?
<Noskcaj> desktop
<phillw> we don't have a test case for encrypted on desktop? Possibly needs adding.
<Noskcaj> definitely, no-one has an encript home folder test
<phillw> Noskcaj: lubuntu alternate does :)
<Noskcaj> oh
<phillw> I was finishing my alternate tests before moving to desktop. I was then going to try and replicate your reported bug.
<Noskcaj> worked fine for me phillw
<phillw> Noskcaj: thanks, I've just installed Q using LVM onto my KVM system, now going to try encrypted to see if that works
<Noskcaj> ok, it could always be a kvm bug
<phillw> indeed, that is why I'm now trying Q with encryption.
<phillw> I'm not a fan of encrypted /home... I'd much rather they offered the option to have a sperate /home by default :)
<Noskcaj> much better idea, you could put home a a big usb stick if you wanted privacy
<phillw> I'll see how this install goes, then try R with enc, using a section of hard drive instead of using my LV pool.
<phillw> hmm, this is odd... it didn't ask me for a passphrase
<phillw> xnox: are you about?
<phillw> Noskcaj: were you asked to enter a passphrase when you selected encrypt /home in your raring install?
<Noskcaj> phillw, no, just the popup once i was at the desktop
<phillw> hmm, I was....
<phillw> Yeah, that worked as you stated for 'Q'.... most peculiar
<phillw> I'll add the information to the bug.
<Noskcaj> it could always have been me not doing the right thing , but my advice is try in at least Vbox and kvm yourself, real hardware if possible
<phillw> Noskcaj: the behaviour you report is what I see in Quantal with encrypted /home. It is not what I see with Raring. I doubt it is a KVM issue because of that, but yet a glitch with Raring and KVM.
<Noskcaj> phillw, i think that's what i meant, maybe
<phillw> I'm putting Raring onto my laptop tomorrow as a 'main' system, replacing my other 12.10 installation.
<phillw> A bit of fdisk'ing needed to grab it a 10GB / partition - it will share /home and /swap with my 12.10 area.
#ubuntu-quality 2012-12-21
<jtaylor> can the summary of the jenkins build be displayed directly on the build page?
<jtaylor> e.g. via the standard test result display?
<jtaylor> right now its hard to say is something actually changed in build that was always failing
<xnox> we have many different kinds of jobs in jenkins. Can you give an example of what you mean?
<jtaylor> autopkgtest jobs
<jtaylor> e.g. https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/view/Raring/view/AutoPkgTest/job/raring-adt-python-numpy/
<jtaylor> its got five tests, one fails
<jtaylor> what I want to know if when more than one fail
<jtaylor> which is not immediately visible
<jtaylor> jenkins can display test failure trend graphs for that
<jtaylor> you just need to convert the summary.log into a junit xml
<jtaylor> which is not hard
<jibel> jtaylor, good idea, could you file a bug against lp:auto-package-testing please
<jtaylor> bug 1092887
<ubot5> bug 1092887 in Auto Package Testing "display autopkgtest results in jenkins directly" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1092887
<xnox> aha. Similarly static iso validation "test-suite" should be similarly displayed.
 * dkessel is puzzled
<dkessel> ah... much better without my ghost - good evening!
#ubuntu-quality 2012-12-22
<Noskcaj> bug 982374
<ubot5> Error: Launchpad bug 982374 could not be found
<phillw> hi Noskcaj
<phillw> as a point, balloons used to auto join ##phillw, I guess his list got overloaded :)
<phillw> bug 964705
<ubot5> bug 964705 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "System policy prevents modification of network settings for all users" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/964705
<phillw> Noskcaj: your bug seems not there?
<Noskcaj> phillw, what bug? i had typed the one above to see what bug unit193 had just posted
<phillw> Noskcaj: (01:12:33) Noskcaj: bug 982374
<phillw> (01:12:35) ubot5: Error: Launchpad bug 982374 could not be found
<ubot5> Error: Launchpad bug 982374 could not be found
<phillw> Noskcaj: ^^
<Noskcaj> so whatever it was, it's a private bug
<phillw> Noskcaj: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/Testing#My_Bug_went_Private
<phillw> Noskcaj: the bug squad are nice people, they edited that section on the wiki to cut it down from my long, rambling explanation of how it happens into a short sentence :)
#ubuntu-quality 2012-12-23
<Amacidia> Hey everyone. I use Ubuntu on my home network and I am interested in helping with the QA team. I'm not the smartest ubuntu user on the planet, but I think I could run through test cases and report back on issues. I've joined the launchpad team but I'm sort of lost where to start :S
<Amacidia> I have to leave but will look into this further I guess. Good day!
<Noskcaj> phillw, why has the lubuntu ppc daily not been updated for 4 days? i sent an email to lubuntu-qa for if you don't know
<phillw> Noskcaj: Hmm, possibly ask on ubuntu-release to see if the build is failing?
<Noskcaj> ok, i am leaving for a holiday in about an hour though
<phillw> have a great time! I lurk on -release, so I'll keep an eye open for any update from the team.
<Noskcaj> ok
#ubuntu-quality 2013-12-16
<DanChapman> Good Morning
<DanChapman> jibel, good morning o/ how are you? Would you be able to escalate bug 1260012 it's still popping up failing tests, also the is a quick MP for the fixes to the custom install test discussed on friday if you have time could you give it a quick run over please :-)
<ubot5> bug 1260012 in Autopilot "app snapshot during test setup is being set to an empty list" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1260012
<elfy> funny how everyone but the dev release is on firefox 26 ...
<jibel> DanChapman, Good morning, I'm fine thanks!
<jibel> I'll review the MP this morning, and ask thomi to look at this bug
<jibel> pitti, good morning, why did you abort autopkgtests of quagga, shotwell, samba, ...?
<pitti> jibel: good morning
<pitti> jibel: they were running for several hours, looked like a timeout, and there are lots of new queued jobs
<DanChapman> jibel awesome thanks, it also looks like xubuntu tests have a segfault type issue again. If there is a crash file do you download it and view it with apport-cli?
<jibel> pitti, ah ok
<pitti> jibel: I was going to restart them when the big flush of eglibc is done
<jibel> pitti, I can restart them now?
<jibel> DanChapman, there is a crash file, but it is corrupted
<pitti> jibel: sure, if the queue settled again
<pitti> this morning it was quite crazy
<jibel> DanChapman, I'll try to generate a better trace today
<pitti> oh yes, muuuch better
<DanChapman> jibel  ah ok thanks :-)
<xnox> is there a way to subscribe to email notifictions of particular jobs from jenkins?
<xnox> in particular i'm interested in all the automated smoke testing of the images - (desktop, server) both automatic preseed jobs and autopilot (desktop only)
<jibel> DanChapman, is there a report for the page title bug?
<jibel> xnox, there is a mailing list that receives all the notifications otherwise subscription to specific jobs is done manually by the CI team.
<xnox> jibel: where is the mailing list? i guess i can always filter it right.
<jibel> xnox, https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-testing-notifications
<DanChapman> jibel i believe there is 2 secs
<DanChapman> jibel bug 1066152
<ubot5> bug 1066152 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "advanced partitioning page is labeled "Installation type"" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1066152
<pitti> DanChapman, jibel: just reading in #ubuntu-desktop about some regressions in ubiquity with new gtk 3.10, FYI
<pitti> (in case you wonder why your tests now fail, that might be it)
<DanChapman> pitti, thanks :-)
 * DanChapman joins #ubuntu-desktop
<jibel> pitti, reading that too, that's one of the bug the tests have found
<slickymaster> balloons: ping
<slickymaster> are you there?
<elfy> much too early I think slickymaster :)
<slickymaster> probably
<slickymaster> elfy: are you aware of anty thing going wrong with alpha1 iso tracker page?
<elfy> why do we suddenyly have alternates?
<slickymaster> and that's not all
<elfy> what else?
<slickymaster> elfy: we're not able to submit any results, the page doesn't load entirely and the section to include the hardware link, bugs detected isn't loading
<elfy> archived ...
<slickymaster> it's just loading the first table with the results of tests done
<slickymaster> there's no way, presently, to submit a test result
<elfy> there won't be - it's been archived for some reason
<slickymaster> LOL
<slickymaster> you didn't do anything wrong when you update the tracker, did you elfy?
 * slickymaster runs and hide under the table
<slickymaster> ;)
<elfy> nope - iso and package trackers are seperate :)
<slickymaster> elfy: do you know who's the maintainer for the iso tracker page?
<elfy> no
<slickymaster> we'll have to wait for balloons, then
<slickymaster> it was working half an hour ago
<elfy> yea - and the alternates weren't there then
<slickymaster> nopes
<elfy> mmm
<elfy> disabled the alternates - for some reason they have ubuntu-touch as the owner :|
<elfy> knome balloons - possibly stgraber (though I could be wrong there - sorry if I am) - our Alpha1 iso tracker releases have all gone odd
<elfy> they are marked as archived
<elfy> we've suddenly got alternates in the list
<elfy> and via admin for iso tracker - they appear to be owned by ubuntu-touch release  http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/admin/config/services/qatracker/products/40/edit
<DanChapman> jibel, did you file a bug for the dbus no reply error? I can't remember what was said about it and can't find anything with a search
<jibel> DanChapman, I didn't. I wanted to collect a bit more information than autopilot fails with a dbus timeout. But no luck for the moment.
<jibel> DanChapman, I think the dbus exception is caused by libautopilot.so crash. Each time this exception appears there is a crash file for ubiquity
<jibel> (python3.3 actually)
<jibel> but I still cannot reproduce the crash
<elopio> good morning team!
<stgraber> elfy: I think I fixed most of the problems
<balloons> elfy, in looking it seems ok
<stgraber> it looks like skaet manually pushed some builds to the alpha-1 milestone...
<elfy> stgraber: the alternates have gone - thanks for that
<elfy> the testcases still appear to be archived to me http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/309/builds/59197/testcases
<elfy> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/309/builds/59196/testcases
<stgraber> elfy: that's very weird... looking into that
<balloons> elfy, ohh weird! this again?
<balloons> xubuntu causing trouble :-)
<slickymaster> balloons: no it's not :)
<balloons> hey slickymaster 1
<slickymaster> balloons: it's ubuntu -qa that it is stopping xubuntu -qa from doing its work ;)
<balloons> slickymaster, touche mon ami
<slickymaster> :)
<elfy> balloons: yea - that again :|
<elfy> and I always try to cause trouble at least once a week of course
<stgraber> elfy: all fixed now I believe
<elfy> stgraber: ty - any idea what it was that caused it?
<slickymaster> stgraber: yes, I can confirm it
<elfy> and are you the right person to ping for it in future
<elfy> stgraber: ^^
<elfy> with balloons doing the head in the sand blame xubuntu thing :D
<stgraber> elfy: probably. I know the code pretty well and have access to logs to figure out who broke what... (I'll need to have a chat with skaet apparently)
<elfy> ok - thanks :)
<elfy> balloons: just kidding by the way :p
<balloons> elfy, :-) Yes, if thing gets weird at a code/data level we have to call in stgraber :-)
<DanChapman> jibel, yes it seems to be really difficult to reproduce locally. Also I've found a bug on Lubuntu running locally. It failed to create a JFS filesystem but the test only caught that the page title didn't change, :-| So that needs changing
<balloons> hey DanChapman ;-) We ready for tomorrow?
<slickymaster> bbl
<DanChapman> Hey balloons, yeah we should be, I have a list of bugs the tests have found, I suppose a wiki page will be a good place for them alot of the fails have been autopilot/python3.3 bugs, ive also been re-working the test spec docs https://docs.google.com/document/d/1txlHA-67BSEj5uLl4wkcjjiMEfL76Y4LszwJ1cGQSdM/edit?usp=sharing
<balloons> DanChapman, wow.
<balloons> DanChapman, using an lp tag could work as well so you can pull them up and share them easy
<DanChapman> balloons, yep will do
<balloons> seriously, good work.. I'm really pumped about this ;-)
<DanChapman> balloons, me too. :-)
<jibel> DanChapman, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/AutomatedTesting?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=Test+analysis+and+specification+for+Ubiquity.pdf might be an interesting resource too
<jibel> DanChapman, balloons I used to tag bugs found with automated test with iso-testing + qa-daily-testing
<jibel> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/AutomatedTesting/TestingTypeAndBugTracking
<DanChapman> jibel, brilliant thanks, wish i had found that yesterday :-)
<balloons> jibel handing out presents early!
<balloons> Noskcaj, see my mail on the -quality list. What did you want to run a testing event for again?
<Noskcaj> balloons, I probably deleted it by accident, but gthumb, since  I've just adopted it and added 2 years worth of new releases
<balloons> Noskcaj, perfect, if you don't mind responding via the list and we'll get it setup as the first event :-)
<Noskcaj> ok
<balloons> do you have a date in mind? and do you have focus of triaging bugs / finding new bugs or /
<balloons> DanChapman, ping
<DanChapman> balloons, pong
<balloons> DanChapman, https://www.google.com/calendar/embed?src=canonical.com_o1icfllckuuh8c162kl8ui0bs8@group.calendar.google.com
<balloons> DanChapman, here's the ical: www.google.com/calendar/ical/canonical.com_o1icfllckuuh8c162kl8ui0bs8%40group.calendar.google.com/public/basic.ics
<DanChapman> balloons, thanks mate :-)
<Noskcaj> balloons, Any time this month, and mainly triaging the bags that have appeared while there was no maintainer
<balloons> DanChapman, I intend to share it with everyone, thought I'd let you make sure it works
<balloons> Noskcaj, see the calendar links above, those work for you also? I wanted to provide an ical / html calendar for people to follow along
<balloons> as DanChapman and dkessel suggested
<TheLordOfTime> Noskcaj, we triage bags now instead of bugs?  (loljk)
<Noskcaj> it makes me download a .ics, is that the intention
<TheLordOfTime> Noskcaj, unless you add the link into google itself yes that's what happens with ics links
<TheLordOfTime> google calendar*
<Noskcaj> TheLordOfTime, lol. It's the last day of school, i'm allowed to be retarded now
<TheLordOfTime> Noskcaj, never said you couldn't
<TheLordOfTime> i'mma gonna be screwing up text all day with one arm in a sling >.>
<elfy> balloons: works fine for me loaded up in orage
<DanChapman> balloons, works great for me
<balloons> excellent! ok, so the release schedule is in there, and I'll add testing events as we create them
<balloons> hackathons and classroom stuff can go in there too.. anything else?
<elfy> balloons: you might want to make Release Canindate Release less about chucking a tin of beans about
<elfy> and maybe release one of the Release's :)
<balloons> hmm.. RC release?
<elfy> Noskcaj: try importing into orage :)
<elfy> balloons: yep :)
<elfy> wfm
<Noskcaj> works fine
<balloons> and yes it's weird, but I wanted to differentiate between testing and well release :-)
<balloons> Noskcaj, ohh last day of school. awesome!
<elfy> yep - understood - I've got a calendar for Xubuntu package testing that's nothing to do with anyone else's schedules
<Noskcaj> then holidays till late January. I should finish my devel pc and be able to do some testing again in that time
<balloons> now, can we embed this somehow on the wiki?
<balloons> Letozaf_, hello
<Letozaf_> balloons, hello :)
<elfy> embed in what wiki balloons ?
<balloons> elfy, the calendar.. Or should we just share the html and ical links?
<elfy> balloons: not embed what in the wiki :P
<elfy> embed in what wiki :)
<balloons> lol, the QATeam wiki
<elfy> I'm not sure you can embed cals in ubuntu wiki's
<balloons> Noskcaj, ok, well I wanted to be around for the testing, but it won't be possible if you do it this month for me, as I'm going to be gone shortly
<elfy> but I'm a bit meh about that tbh - only ever look at the release ones - the wiki's are generally just a real pita
<elfy> balloons: oooh - yea - you travelling my way soon?
<balloons> elfy, no sadly that trip was canceled.. and moved to guess where!?
<Noskcaj> balloons, I can postpone till next month then. As i said, i have nothing to do for 6 weeks
<balloons> florida, ;-p
<elfy> balloons: I would have guessed usa
<elfy> apparently it's the centre of the world
<balloons> Noskcaj, you are most welcome to do it without me.. it might be a bit hard for anyone who is doing the holiday thing. Jan might be best
<balloons> or do it yet this week
<balloons> I would consider those the 2 options
<Noskcaj> I can do it this week if you can get the call out fast enough
<balloons> elfy, hah.. I wish it wasn't
<elfy> not to the Xubuntu dev list please - at least until our alpha is done and dusted
<Letozaf_> balloons, did you have time to look at https://code.launchpad.net/~carla-sella/music-app/add_song_and_play/+merge/198175
<Noskcaj> I was going to say tomorrow but realised people need time for stuff
<elfy> Noskcaj: ^^
<Noskcaj> ok
<elfy> Noskcaj: basically if you are going to be calling for testing to our lists - please always check with what else might be happening
<balloons> Letozaf_, no I'm sorry. I didn't look at any tests today, trying to move these other things forward before hacking on them again
<balloons> mm.. yea, alpha 1 testing is going on
<Letozaf_> balloons, ah ok, was just wondering what those CI failures  were
<Noskcaj> elfy, I'll wait for January then.
<elfy> even so - you need to check with the qa team please
<balloons> Letozaf_, ohh.. it failed to build somehow
<elfy> Noskcaj: we've got lots of planning done already
<balloons> I'll just re-run
<elfy> Noskcaj: and I mean our qa team :p
<Noskcaj> of course
<elfy> :)
<balloons> elfy, can you share your calendar?
<elfy> balloons: not really - it's on a trello board
<Letozaf_> balloons, can I fix that or what ?
<balloons> elfy, ahh.. well we'll be sure to plan in advance. Just pipe up if we schedule something that interfere's m'kay?
<balloons> Noskcaj, Jan 7th at this hour work?
<balloons> Letozaf_, I just told it to rebuild. I assume it'll pass
<elfy> balloons: well - basically I've tried to make sure that I've got a plan in for Xubuntu and couldn't wait for other people to guesstimate what they were doing
<balloons> elfy, ofc
<Noskcaj> balloons, Probably. I'll have to check with my parents later since we're going to brisbane some time and don't really know when
 * Letozaf_ crosses fingers
<elfy> balloons: http://pad.ubuntu.com/OHGoAbZPji was the last draft - though I don't use the pad anymore
<elfy> ther's not much in the way of gaps - and we have 4 or 5 items to land in that will need testing time - so most of the gaps are only blank on the pad - they're mostly full up in my head
<balloons> ahh.. so always will be something
<elfy> assuming they actually get there in time for testing - our team have already been told that the answer is NO if they ask for testing too late
<elfy> balloons: always places to squeeze thinggs in I'd guess
<elfy> but any calls for testing to our lists - that I don't know about are likely to get an immediate response from me :D
<balloons> Letozaf_, worked :-p
 * elfy has his 'It's hard enough to get people to test for me as it is' head on ;)
<Letozaf_> balloons, yay!
<balloons> Letozaf_, doing one last check on my device and I'll top approve
<Letozaf_> balloons, :D
<DanChapman> balloons, did you chase up about the xubuntu user-session patch? The tests are still blocked by the login screen
<DanChapman> elfy ^^ do you have any news on this?
<balloons> DanChapman, I did.. The lubuntu one was fixed.. The xubuntu one had knome on it. I have full confidence
<DanChapman> balloons, lovely cheers. Yes lubuntu tests are going again and presenting a bug just cannot reproduce locally, attempt 21 just finishing lol
<elfy> last I saw was knome pinging someone re that couple of days ago
<DanChapman> elfy cool cheers :-)
<balloons> DanChapman, eeks
<balloons> Letozaf_, ok, 1 failure on my device.. hmm
<Letozaf_> balloons, where ?
<Letozaf_> balloons, I re-ran the tests on image 69 and they work
<Letozaf_> balloons, anyway I will re-run them
<balloons> i'm re-running to
<balloons> Letozaf_, how's it coming?
<balloons> did replacing things with wait_select fix it?
<Letozaf_> balloons, I think so, had a pep8 error ... I fixed it now
<Letozaf_> balloons, I-m testing on my device
<Letozaf_> balloons, first run was ok, but I will run it more times
<balloons> Letozaf_, kk
<Letozaf_> balloons, second run ok... let's run it again :)
<balloons> that's the spirit ;-)
<Letozaf_> balloons, :)
<balloons> I'll hop in after this run is done
<Letozaf_> balloons, third run ok
<Letozaf_> balloons, I've got time for a fourth one
<Letozaf_> balloons, also the fourth one worked, I think it's quite sure now the tests work :)
<Letozaf_> balloons, have to go now, let me know if the tests are ok for you.
<Letozaf_> balloons, night
#ubuntu-quality 2013-12-17
<DanChapman> good morning
<elfy> morning DanChapman
<DanChapman> hey elfy :-)
<elfy> busy busy busy I see :p
<DanChapman> elfy indeed :-)
<DanChapman> jibel, thomi has said the snapshot bug is intended behaviour :-| ?? I will comment back explaining its not, I should probably have included an autopilot.log where it doesn't occur
<jibel> DanChapman, right I disagree with his explanation. furthermore the behavior changes from one run to the other
<DanChapman> jibel indeed, I think he missed that ubiquity is launched long before and outside of the testcase
<jibel> DanChapman, I think he didn't read the bug report :)
<DanChapman> jibel :-D
<jibel> hm, another crash but in libglib this time :/
<DanChapman> jibel all greens  for ubuntu :-) Shouldn't the *_devel_daily-run go green as well?
<elfy> bbl
<elfy> wrong channel lol
<jibel> DanChapman, no because I re-ran all the jobs 1 by 1 and jenkins doesn't re-aggregate results of children jobs
<jibel> I'm still trying to catch this segfault
<DanChapman> jibel ah i see, it's still being a pain then! Nice to see them all green though
<DanChapman> jibel, yesterdays lubuntu custom install caught bug 1261745 :-) have you had any luck yet reproducing the segfault?
<ubot5> bug 1261745 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Cannot create JFS partition" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1261745
<jibel> DanChapman, not locally. I uploaded a crash file and waiting for the retracer.
<xnox> DanChapman: jibel: i must admit, the care factor for JFS is very low =))))) but it's a nice catch ;-) e.g. a good reason to discuss and pull jfs support out of the desktop installer ;-)
<elopio> good morning.
<balloons> well, not quite what was expected, but I guess we're moving forward
<balloons> jibel, DanChapman do you think we could just mail Evan to coordinate the details on turning this on?
<jibel> balloons, yes, that should be enough, and ask him to assign someone from his team to feed the dashboard with test results
<balloons> jibel, done.. Do you have the autopilot bug in question?
<DanChapman> balloons, yes sounds good to me. also this autopilot bug needs fixing as well
<DanChapman> 1260012
<DanChapman> bug 1260012
<ubot5> bug 1260012 in Autopilot "app snapshot during test setup is being set to an empty list" [Critical,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1260012
 * DanChapman got there in the end
<jibel> balloons, bug 1260012 and the other is a crash not yet retraced bug 1261685
<ubot5> bug 1261685 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "ubiquity crashed with SIGSEGV in <unavailable> in ??() [non-native amd64 package]" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1261685
<balloons> ok, so both bugs we would like solved before turning it on right?
<DanChapman> balloons, jibel, what will be the process of adding new tests? Is it just a case of contact the CI team to add them?
<balloons> I would still want the work to go forward, so basically we just have to flip the switch when they close
<DanChapman> balloons, thats correct
<jibel> balloons, agreed, we can push to the dashboard even if tests are not green
<balloons> jibel, I didn't mention the bugs directly to evan, we'll just sort it out with whomever he assigns. I don't want them to hold on doing the work :-)
<jibel> DanChapman, I am not sure they have anything automated but there is a manual procedure to have them added https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CI/AddingTests
<jibel> balloons, sure
<xnox> jibel: the autopilot test results are a bit spammy at the moment. 41 messages over two days, which is like quadriple of the average monthly traffic for ubuntu-installer@ list =)
<xnox> jibel: i've discarded those notifications for now, i'll whitelist them once they are more stable.
<jibel> xnox, I'll tune it a bit to send only a notification on regressions and back to fixed.
<DanChapman> jibel thanks
<senan> DanChapman,Balloons : Good Eve!!!
<DanChapman> senan howdy o/
<senan> DanChapman ; Still couldn't find the solution of the problem :(
<DanChapman> senan, ok so did you manage to make any more progress with it, i need my mind refreshing, just going to take a look at your branch
<senan> DanChapman : No dan, By the way what is state not found eror
<DanChapman> senan, that's where nothing is returned when selecting an object. i.e object doesn't exist
<senan> DanChapan : The scan folder menu comes like this GtkMenu->GtkModelMenuItem
<balloons> hey senan :-)
<DanChapman> senan lets start with improving the working tests, for instance the test_home_list test does some crazy stuff where the mouse tries to escape off the screen :-| rather perculiar we should try and find a way to wait for the UI to change before the mouse even starts moving
<senan> balloons : hey
<senan> DanChapman : Means we will put an explicit wait ?
<DanChapman> senan so atm once you click home folder the mouse is moving before the UI has changed, you should try using Eventually on the dropdown treeview on the left side of the next UI try using its visible property
 * DanChapman is going to get this gtk emulator finished right now, it will make this sooooo much easier
<DanChapman> senan you want to be sure everything has loaded before the mouse starts moving
<elopio> ping rhuddie: do you want to meet in 5 minutes?
<rhuddie> elopio, sure. I think it is just you and me today.
<senan> DanChapman: That is happening in some other tests also
<DanChapman> senan which ones?
<senan> Mouse going out of the screen
<senan> DanChapman : that issue is resolved using self.assertThat(lambda: self.app.select_single('GtkSpinner',BuilderName='spinner').sensitive,Eventually(Equals(True)))
<DanChapman> senan very nice :-)
<senan> DanChapman : But I've no  idea how to resolve "More than one item was returned for query" issue
<DanChapman> senan you have a couple of options either use select_many()[index] using the index of the one you want but do some tests to make sure they are always in the same order or you can try selecting it from the tree the object is in instead of from root
<senan> DanChapman : I think I tried that but It was not working as expected
<senan> DanChapman: like thisself.app.select_many('GtkModelMenuItem',action_name= menu_item_name)[index] ?
<senan> DanChapman : even with that there is only one index.. it will work only for index 0
<DanChapman> senan yes either like that or select an object in the same tree as your menuitem but a bit further up and then use that object to select the menuitem i.e menu = self.app.select_single('object') then menu.select_single(menu_item)
<senan> ok. let me try that
<senan> DanChapman , when I first select menu using select single, its saying more than one item returned.
<senan> and Dan, the menus are not under baobabwindow tree node.. its actually a separate GtkWindow node
<DanChapman> senan yes all menu windows have there own GtkWindow tree and a corresponding *accessible tree. You need to try and find something unique to grab on to when selecting menu's it difficult as there isn't many keyword args available
<senan> Yes there is no keyword available :(
<senan> DanChapman, is it possible to select using accllabel ?
<DanChapman> senan you can select any object you can see in vis its just not easy to get to alot of them using select_single.
<senan> DanChapman, when I tried to selectt AccelLabel, its throwing state not found error
<DanChapman> senan try self.app.select_single('GtkCheckMenuItemAccessible', accessible_name='Scan Folder...') you need to make sure the menu is open first as so the globalRect can come back to a sensible value
<senan> DanChapman, I'm getting state not found error
<DanChapman> senan can you push your latest tests so I can take a look :-)
<senan> ok
<senan> DanChapman, its done
<senan> DanChapman,balloons, going to sleep.. Good Night
<DanChapman> night senan
<senan> DanChapman, I've pushed the latest changes
<DanChapman> senan great thanks ill take a look
<senan> ok. thanks :)
<TheLordOfTime> o/
<TheLordOfTime> balloons, where's the link to the wiki page with the calendar, again?  Google's not responding to my request for email so I"m missing the link
<balloons> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/Calendar
<TheLordOfTime> balloons, thank you kindly
#ubuntu-quality 2013-12-18
<DanChapman> good morning
<jibel> Good morning
<elfy> morning jibel
<jibel> morning elfy
<jibel> DanChapman, bug 1261685 finally has a good trace attached
<ubot5> bug 1261685 in autopilot-gtk (Ubuntu) "libautopilotgtk.so crashed with SIGSEGV in GtkNode::MatchStringProperty (this=0xa8b6c80, name=..., value=...) at /build/buildd/autopilot-gtk-1.4+14.04.20131128.1/lib/GtkNode.cpp:271" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1261685
<DanChapman> jibel good morning.
<DanChapman> jibel awesome  :-)
<pitti> jibel: I attached i386 and amd64 test packages to bug 1261685
<ubot5> bug 1261685 in autopilot-gtk (Ubuntu) "libautopilotgtk.so crashed with SIGSEGV in GtkNode::MatchStringProperty (this=0xa8b6c80, name=..., value=...) at /build/buildd/autopilot-gtk-1.4+14.04.20131128.1/lib/GtkNode.cpp:271" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1261685
<jibel> pitti, thanks, I'll try it
<pitti> jibel: argh, just discovered that autopilot-sandbox-run always exits with 0, also on failures; I'll look at that after lunch
<mandel> hello, can someone confirm the following I'm experiencing in ubuntu touch image r73, I cannot longer install click packages
<mandel> I think that is a quite bad regression bug
<mandel> elopio, can you take a look ^
<DanChapman> jibel, do you know what causes the *.xml.<init> fails?
<jibel> DanChapman, it looks like a premature end of autopilot
<jibel> DanChapman, I noticed that it is killed sometimes
<jibel> but I am not sure what kills it
<elopio> mandel: upgrading....
<mandel> elopio, thx
<mandel> elopio, I think there is an issue with creds and the scope does not give any type of feedback
<elopio> rhuddie: I'm sorry, my internet died yesterday and they have just fixed it.
<pitti> elopio: you broke the internet!?!?!
<pitti> elopio: good morning
<rhuddie> elopio, hey, no worries
<rhuddie> elopio, glad you have it working again now!
<elopio> pitti: I did. I feel so sorry for causing you troubles, dear internet people.
<pitti> elopio: did you type "google" into google, or what? :-)
<elopio> pitti: oh no, I have never dared. I think my dog was barking to the modem, and it scared the tiny guy that does all the wiring.
 * pitti nods in understanding
<pitti> jibel: still remember when we sat town at the sprint to figure out why autopilot-sandbox-run would take ages in minimal buildd environments?
<pitti> jibel: I spent an hour or so bisecting which package to install to make it fast; do you still remember?
<pitti> which package, I mean?
<jibel> pitti, I remember we sat but not what we was missing. I saw the same behavior in autopilot tests the other day and cannot remember what package is was
<pitti> jibel: oh wait, bamf I think
<pitti> except that it's already there, darn
<elopio> mandel: I'm trying to install tagger with the latest image.
<elopio> after downloading it, I see the loading circle on the scope, and nothing else.
<elopio> but now it is installed, and opens with no issues.
<mandel> elopio, hm.. I delete the creds and I managed to install things, but I'm not sure of what happened..
<elopio> what are your sympthoms?
<mandel> elopio, I would click install and would do nothing at all, I tried udm manually and it worked
<elopio> mandel: it always takes some time to start the download, but that parts seems to work here.
<elopio> I'm retrying to see what's going on after the download.
<elopio> om26er: can you confirm that after an app download, we are stuck loading something?
<om26er> elopio, let me try that
<senan> balloons, good eve!!
<balloons> senan, good evening to you!
<om26er> elopio, I tap on 'Install' and nothing happens after that
<om26er> (I do have UbuntuOne account set)
<elopio> weird. I didn't change anything on the accout and it worked.
<elopio> ralsina: mmcc is now in charge of the scope, right?
<ralsina> elopio: yes
<elopio> ok, om26er please don't change your credentials to see if Mike can help us collecting more information.
<mandel> om26er, elopio I had that same issue, and I can tell ou it has nothing to do with udm but with the creds
<senan> balloons, is there any change to the application baobab
<balloons> senan, change as in ? changes in the test?
<senan> balloons, yesterday I updated my system and after that the tests are failing..Now I see one difference.. previously GtkModelMenuItem has one action name in it and now it is not there :(
<senan> I used that property to identify the menu
<balloons> senan, ohh.. umm, did you get a new version of autopilot or baob?
<mandel> mmcc om26er has the issue with the click scope too
<balloons> *baobob
<senan> I did a system upgrade
<balloons> om26er, btw, ty for the weather iterations yesterday ;-)
<balloons> senan, let's see
<balloons> senan, what version of ubuntu are you running/
<balloons> well, doesn't matter.. the app hasn't changed: http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/main/b/baobab/baobab_3.8.2-1/changelog
<senan> Ubuntu Trusty Tahr (development branch)
<senan> balloons, if nothing has been changed, what happened to my system :(
<balloons> senan, autopilot changed today; http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/universe/a/autopilot/autopilot_1.4+14.04.20131125-0ubuntu3/changelog
<balloons> the gtk lib hasn't changed: http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/universe/a/autopilot-gtk/autopilot-gtk_1.4+14.04.20131128.1-0ubuntu1/changelog
<balloons> senan, so, what does autopilot --version say?
<senan> balloons, but I dont think its autopilot issue.. now I am not able see action-name for a menu using vis
<senan> 1.4+14.04.20131125-0ubuntu3
<balloons> senan, ok so you have the new version of ap.. we could try and revert that
<senan> balloons, how ?
<balloons> senan, http://launchpadlibrarian.net/158635105/python-autopilot_1.4%2B14.04.20131125-0ubuntu2_all.deb
<senan> balloons, previously it was GtkMenu->GtkModelMenuItem->GtkAccelLabel and Now GtkMenu->GtkModelMenuItem->GtkBox->GtkAccelLabel
<balloons> well a gtk library change could have also caused it
<balloons> that's probably the most likely I guess.. I'm surprised it affected the tests
<senan> balloons, I've used the property action-name in GtkModelMenuItem to identify the menu
<senan> but now it is not there
<balloons> senan, well, let's see what you updated actually.. we can check the log
<elopio> mmcc, dobey: so, the thing is that mandel couldn't install an app. He changed the credentials and it worked.
<balloons> senan, less /var/log/apt/history.log
<elopio> I didn't have to change the credentials, it just worked for me.
<elopio> and for om26er, it's currently not working on the same way that failed for mandel.
<elopio> mmcc, dobey: so, I'm wondering, what kind of information can we collect to understand what's going on
<mmcc> elopio: well, the scope does write logs to ~/.cache/unity-scope-click.log , but they aren't rotated and are cleared too often
<senan> balloons, I updated yesterday
<senan> today just installed some 32mb updates
<mmcc> elopio: so that won't help for mandel, but for om26er , if he can reproduce the issue and immediately copy that log, there ought to be something of use in there
<elopio> mmcc: ok, as soon as omer returns, I'll ask him to take a look there.
<balloons> yes, senan check the log and if it worked yesterday but not today, something in the update changed
<balloons> rather than me guessing, probably better to look at the packages
<elopio> mmcc: I'm having a different problem. After my download completes, the scope just shows the loading animation. The app is installed, but I get no message about the success.
<elopio> I'll clear the log and try again to see if there's useful information logged.
<mmcc> elopio: that sounds like a bug that alecu fixed recently, but I'm just getting up to speed, so will have to ask ralsina
<elopio> wow, yes, it logs a lot of things.
<bladernr_> hey gang... question... I want to create a local mirror of cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-server (to grab both daily and precise directories recursively).  How would I do that?  Im mucking about with rsync and that's not working for me as I seem to be missing the magic rsync options
<bladernr_> I can zsync individual isos, but I'd rather just sync the entire directory structure
<ralsina> elopio, mmcc: yes, that's the bug about the scope not keeping the downloads state
<ralsina> mmcc: you had a branch for it based on alecu's IIRC
<mmcc> ralsina: that rings a bell :) looking now.
<jibel> bladernr_, you can use dl-ubuntu-test-iso from lp:ubuntu-qa-tools and run it when the checksums change on cdimage
<bladernr_> heh, I didn't realise that still existed.
<bladernr_> I thought it had been abandoned... that'll do exactly what I want, I think
<bladernr_> jibel: thanks!!
<jibel> bladernr_, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-bugcontrol/ubuntu-qa-tools/master/files/head:/dl-ubuntu-test-iso/
<ralsina> elopio: the good news is, the app *is* installed, if you close the dash and search for the app, you should see it as installed after it really is finished downloading
<jibel> bladernr_, there is also a script there to keep an history of all the isos
<mmcc> ralsina: yes, we merged that during the sprint in BA, so I guess it hasn't landed yet?
<ralsina> mmcc: if it's merged, then yes, not landed
<elopio> ralsina: yes, that's what I'm seeing. Do you have a bug number?
<ralsina> mmcc: so let's do it. mmcc, bug number for elopio?
<mmcc> ralsina: there doesn't appear to be a bug linked to that branch. I'll dig some more
<ralsina> there was a bug by robru IIRC
<ralsina> should be one of the latest in click scope
<mmcc> yes, bug 1255653
<ubot5> bug 1255653 in unity-scope-click (Ubuntu) "Click apps nearly impossible to install." [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1255653
<mmcc> it was linked to alecu's original branch but didn't make it over to the branch we ended up merging. :\
<elopio> thanks mmcc, I linked it to yours.
<mmcc> elopio: thanks
<elopio> omer might have EOD. So ping ubuntu-qa, can you please try to install an app, and if it fails before download, please collect your
<elopio> ~/.cache/unity-scope-click.log
<robotfuel> elopio: what channel are you testing image installs on?
<robotfuel> elopio: what channel/image are you testing installs on?
<elopio> robotfuel: I'm using trusty. Currently r73.
<elopio> mandel: are you using the same?
<mmcc> elopio: I think mandel is walking his dog, we can expect him back in ~15 minutes
<ralsina> mandel is on 73 yes
<ralsina> (at least he asked me if I was on 73 earlier today ;-)
<robotfuel> Ubuntu Trusty Tahr (development branch) - armhf (20131216) worked for me
<robotfuel> 68
<mandel> elopio, , I am in 73, correct
<mandel> robotfuel, ^^
<robotfuel> mandel: I am flashing 73 right now. I'll update in a bit.
<mandel> robotfuel, ok, I think it is related, as mmcc mentioned, to the fact that some creds were invalidated by the server side, but we are not 100% sure
<dobey> mandel: i'm pretty certain that's the problem
<mandel> dobey, smells like it, but we have no proof so better double check
<dobey> mandel: there is no other explanation that makes any reasonable amount of sense. the constant spinning loading animation is a separate issue,
<dobey> and i just upgraded to image 74, and installed an app just fine.
<Letozaf_> balloons, hello
<balloons> Letozaf_, why hello :-)
<balloons> Sergio and I were just looking at the music app, trying to land your new tests :-)
<balloons> after it gets merged in trunk, it goes into the click store, assuming all the tests pass CI
<balloons> Sergio found a timing bug on maguro we should look at
<Letozaf_> balloons, is everything ok with them ?
<Letozaf_> balloons, oh
<Letozaf_> balloons, suppose there is nothing I can do to help you on this problem
<Letozaf_> balloons, can I write texts for bug 188818 and bug 188819 for calendar app now ?
<ubot5> bug 188818 in grub2 (Ubuntu) "Please Sync Grub2 1.96 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188818
<ubot5> bug 188819 in sound-juicer (Ubuntu) "It works just fine except it will pop up with a list of tracks to play at any time even when using mail program" [Low,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188819
<balloons> Letozaf_, he's filing a bug.. and yea, we can have a look. Probably just need to add another assert, or an eventually in there to fix it up
<Letozaf_> balloons, wow something wrong on those bug numbers
<balloons> Letozaf_, lol.. which features?
<Letozaf_> balloons, bug 1188818 and bug 1188819
<ubot5> bug 1188818 in Ubuntu Calendar App "Autopilot Testcase Needed: Test remove event" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1188818
<ubot5> bug 1188819 in Ubuntu Calendar App "Autopilot Testcase Needed: Test edit event" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1188819
<Letozaf_> balloons, forgot a 1 in copy and paste
<balloons> Letozaf_, :-) Gotcha, sadly no.. However, there is something new for you
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok what?
<balloons> there's a new app called reminders
<balloons> http://popey.com/blog/2013/11/27/ubuntu-reminders-app-progress/
 * Letozaf_ is reading
<balloons> They have an initial set of tests they need: https://bugs.launchpad.net/reminders-app/+bugs?field.tag=needs-autopilot-test
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok I can work on these bugs and during Christmas holidays too I should have more time
<balloons> Letozaf_, awesome. The app/tests are going to be interesting
<balloons> probably more invovled than we have done before. should be fun!
<balloons> Letozaf_, I'll be off for the Holidays, so email if you get super stuck on something and I can help in that way
<Letozaf_> balloons, yes
<Letozaf_> balloons, I see that there is something in launchpad in tests folder, not much but there is a main folder too
<Letozaf_> balloons, is that layout to be kept as it is ?
<balloons> Letozaf_, I haven't looked yet as literally I had dpm file those bugs today
<balloons> my guess is it needs initial setup work done also
<balloons> put in the basic structure and a simple test
<balloons> that's a good first step
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok fine
<Letozaf_> balloons, I branched reminders-app and wanted to launch it with autopilot launch, but looks like reminders-app.qml is missing ... or does this one work differently ?
<balloons> Letozaf_, let me see :-)
<balloons> mzanetti, can you weigh in on the reminders app? ^^
<balloons> Letozaf_, if you dig in a little you'll find the qml
<balloons> reminders-app/src/app/qml
<balloons> reminders-app.qml
<Letozaf_> balloons, yes I found it but if you try to run autopilot launch -i Qt qmlscene ../../src/app/qml/reminders-app.qml it does not work
<Letozaf_> balloons, I am in tests/autopilot dir
<balloons> this might help: http://davidplanella.org/ubuntu-reminders-app-gets-evernote-authentication/
<Letozaf_> balloons, I also installed reminders-app on my desktop
<Letozaf_> balloons, thanks
<balloons> however mzanetti is the person to talk to
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok thanks
<Letozaf_> balloons, thanks it's working now !
<balloons> excellent!
<Letozaf_> balloons, looks like it gonna be fun :D
#ubuntu-quality 2013-12-19
<pitti> jibel: so the new gdb in -proposed breaks apport's tests; I adapt them, but it seems gdb doesn't say that it's held back by the apport regresssion
<pitti> jibel: but apport build- and binary-depends on gdb, so it ought to?
<DanChapman> Good Morning all
<jibel> pitti, Good morning. gdb should be held back by apport, it is clearly listed as depending on gdb. I'll have a look
<pitti> jibel: bonjour
<pitti> jibel: I just uploaded a fixed apport
<pitti> jibel: merci
<elopio> good morning.
<mmcc> Hi folks, I'm wondering if anyone else is seeing this problem: on image 73 on grouper, if I show the Applications scope in the dash, then try to search for an app, I can only type one letter before an app opens, because apparently the on-screen keyboard has allowed the tap to pass through to the app's icon below it.
#ubuntu-quality 2013-12-20
<pitti> Good morning
<jibel> Good morning
<DanChapman> Good Morning all
<elfy> hi DanChapman
<DanChapman> hey elfy :-)
<elfy> early reports of the xubuntu session bug being fixed were premature ...
<DanChapman> elfy i thought so.... :-) is it still progressing to be fixed or got lost somewhere ;-p?
<DanChapman> jibel just reading bug 1260012, I will push a patch for it this morning.
<ubot5> bug 1260012 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "app snapshot during test setup is being set to an empty list" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1260012
<elfy> DanChapman: sponsor queue I 'think'
<pitti> jibel: sorry, my interweb tube is rather limited here; do you see a build for -2ubuntu1 on http://d-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/view/Trusty/view/AutoPkgTest/job/trusty-adt-python-docutils/ ?
<pitti> jibel: nevermind; of course the page finished loading now, after I pinged
<pitti> (it's running)
<pitti> shouldn't really take 28 mins, but I'll be patient
<pitti> heck no, 1:29 ago; seems it's stuck
<pitti> darn, ran fine for me in run-adt-test; but some tests do make some network connections
<jibel> pitti, there is a networking issue in the lab. IS is on it
<pitti> jibel: ah, thanks
<pitti> it seems everythign I do today suddenly starts to crumble..
<pitti> dialer-app suddenly failing all over the place on otto, autopkgtests not wanting to play along..
<pitti> it's like it would cry "go away to holidays, will you!" :)
<pitti> jibel: the new adt failure flood -- still those network probs?
<DanChapman> jibel, pitti is the patch for bug 1261685 still to be released? also where can i view this info myself? I can't seem to find anything :-)
<ubot5> bug 1261685 in autopilot-gtk (Ubuntu) "libautopilotgtk.so crashed with SIGSEGV in GtkNode::MatchStringProperty (this=0xa8b6c80, name=..., value=...) at /build/buildd/autopilot-gtk-1.4+14.04.20131128.1/lib/GtkNode.cpp:271" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1261685
<pitti> DanChapman: it's in trusty since yesterday morning
<pitti> DanChapman: don't say you *still* get it with 1.4+14.04.20131218-0ubuntu2 ..
<pitti> DanChapman: (it's in the changelog, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/autopilot-gtk/+changelog)
<jibel> pitti, yes it is. Don't bother with that I'll retry once it is solved
<pitti> jibel: thanks
<DanChapman> pitti, just found that thanks :-) yes well its still occurring still on todays edubuntu run https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/view/Ubiquity/view/Edubuntu/job/ubiquity_ap-edubuntu_devel_daily-test_custom_install/ see i386 run
<jibel> DanChapman, it is still happening with latest autopilot :/
<jibel> DanChapman, I cannot get any useful trace due to networking problem in the lab right now
<pitti> gnargh; hopefully with a different stack trace then?
<pitti> so I guess "2014 problem"
<jibel> it is like working on a 80's 28k modem
<pitti> well, I *am* currently on a 2G tether in the train, so I know the feeling :)
<pitti> but it seems most web pages work fine, while *.ubuntu-ci mostly isn't
 * DanChapman has no issues with 120Mb connection :-D
<DanChapman> pitti, could hammering dbus quite hard cause it to flake, as at that point in the test it just repeatedly loops on a group of dialogs not being visible and the progressbar fraction property
<pitti> DanChapman: perhaps; I didn't really understand why the previous two changes helped
<pitti> DanChapman: we need to be able to melt that down to a relatively simple and reliable test case which we can put into ap-gtk itself
<pitti> which can certainly be "request something 1.000 times", or opening/closing lots of dialogs, etc.
<pitti> somewhere in ap-gtk's brain there is a memory corruption, and it's really hard to trigger
<pitti> or it's somewhere in ubiquity/python-gi/gtk/etc.; it's all in-process, so could be anywhere
<DanChapman> pitti, ok well I will try and find it over the holidays :-) see if I can force it out somehow.
<pitti> DanChapman: cheers!
<DanChapman> jibel, also would you be able to set the test output to be more verbose see if the autopilot logging can help show a bit more detail (If your connections good enough that is :-) )
<jibel> DanChapman, right now, I cannot do anything, but I'll enable verbose mode as soon as I can.
<DanChapman> jibel, thanks mate
 * pitti waves good bye, happy holidays everyone!
<senan> Danchapman: Good Eve!!!
<DanChapman> senan Hey there, how are you?
<senan> DanChapman, I'm good.. thanks.. how about you
<senan> It seems the system update crashed my tests
<DanChapman> senan, :-) I'm good thanks.
<senan> DanChapman, Did you get time to check my test ?
<DanChapman> senan hmmm yes I did take a look and it looks like there has either been changes to baobab or the upgrade to Gtk3.10 is causing some flakiness
<DanChapman> senan lets see if we can figure some of it out now, :-)
<DanChapman> senan ok so to select the 'Select Folder...' item it needs to look something like self.app.select_single('GtkCheckMenuItemAccessible', accessible_name='Scan Folder\u2026')
<senan> DanChapman why is that ?
<DanChapman> why is what?
<senan> DanChapman, u2026
<DanChapman> senan, that's how the '...' is stored in dbus.
<senan> DanChapman, how did you figure it out ?
<DanChapman> senan open python console and run print(u'\u2026')
<senan> DanChapman Got It
<DanChapman> senan, i figured it out by walking to the menu_item and printing the accessible_name, I probably could have just used print_tree() aswell
<senan> DanChapman, ok
<senan> DanChapman but normally we print Scan Folder... right.. I'm curious to know how did you do that
<senan> DanChapman, even with that I'm getting state not found error
<DanChapman> senan i have some walk functions i use, but an easier to get the items in that menu would be something like menu = self.app.select_many('GtkWindowAccessible')[1] and then menu.print_tree() and in the terminal output you will see all the objects/values in that tree
<DanChapman> senan ok I will try it :-) Good fun isn't it :-D
<senan> DanChapman, Yea it is
<DanChapman> senan i have a solution just gonna paste it :-)
<senan> DanChapman, Wow.. great
<DanChapman> senan http://paste.ubuntu.com/6606819/
<DanChapman> works fine for me
<senan> DanChapman it worked :)
<DanChapman> senan awesome :-)
<senan> DanChapman in the treeview in filechooser dlg, I'm having a problem now
<DanChapman> senan yes the filechooser dialogs have changed, i only found that out today :-| what's it doing?
<senan> DanChapman, its clicking the Device not folders..so  the toggle button is not visible
<senan> DanChapman, previously it was clicking Places but now its going to Devices
<DanChapman> senan, i'm not entirely sure for the best approach since it changed i planned to look into it tomorrow with a fresh brain :-)
<DanChapman> if you can figure something out that would be awesome :-)
<senan> DanChapman, yea I'll try .. and let you know the status
<senan> DanChapman, OK Dan.. Good Night..I'm working on weekends also :(
<DanChapman> :-) good night senan
#ubuntu-quality 2013-12-21
<DanChapman> Good Morning all
#ubuntu-quality 2013-12-22
<DanChapman> Good Morning
<elfy> morning DanChapman
<elfy> so I assume that you'll be online at 2:30am in a few days after taking of the suit and getting 30 minutes sleep before the chilblain(s) wake up with a look of glorious expectation
<DanChapman> elfy, Yes indeed although too early and they WILL be going back to bed lol :-)
<elfy> one year I had 5 stepkids as well as 3 of my own - they woke up early
<DanChapman> Noskcaj, Hey mate, Just seen you have a couple of MP's outstanding, Nice one!! :-) I'll take a look today
<elfy> the next year I set the alarm for 3am - woke the whole lot up - gave them 30 minutes to think all was cool and sent them back to bed - they didn't do it ever again
<DanChapman> elfy OUCH!! 8!!! I think i would have a melt down, two is more than enough for me :-)
<DanChapman> elfy HAHAHA!
<Noskcaj> DanChapman, Thanks. The gThumb test isn't quite done, i was hoping you could try and see why it crashes.
 * DanChapman adds that to his list of 'ways to teach kids a lesson'
 * Noskcaj is still you enough to be the annoying kid, celebrates
<elfy> DanChapman: I've got plenty of tips if you ever need them :D
<DanChapman> Noskcaj, sure i'll branch it now :-)
 * DanChapman gets his pad and paper, checks the ink isn't dry and waits in anticipation :-D
<elfy> I bet you've already let the rot set in - but never ever say yes
<elfy> :p
<elfy> you've always got a bone in your leg if they want you to do something
<elfy> and any requests for clarification of what something is should be met with a reply of 'it's a whim wham for grinding smoke'
<elfy> those 3 covered almost all possible permutations of Daaadd for me :)
<DanChapman> elfy awesome!! Thats made my morning, Now i have some HOPE! :-D
<elfy> ha ha ha
#ubuntu-quality 2014-12-15
<pitti> dobey: no, I was travelling back home on Friday (was on a sprint)
<dobey> pitti: no worries
<dobey> pitti: oh, i was wanting to ask if you knew why qemu was getting killed (SIGTERM) while in the middle of running autopilot tests
<davmor2> dobey: it hates you?  Hate it back works for me ;)
<elopio> alesage: rhuddie: I have branches for review:
<elopio> https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/webbrowser-app/
<alesage> elopio ack
<pitti> dobey: is it actually getting killed? or does it just appear so because the console message is very late? (I have that rather often0
<rhuddie> elopio, I saw there were some reply comments on one of the MP regarding waits for osk, I presume that no other updates are needed regarding this?
<dobey> pitti: well it says qemu received signal 15, and it just stops
<pitti> dobey: hm, no idea then; can you please run with -d -l /tmp/log, and attach /tmp/log to a bug?
<dobey> pitti: ok, i'll try that after lunch
<elopio> rhuddie: running that one on the phone now. But I'm almost sure no additional waits are required.
<rhuddie> elopio, sure
<dobey> hey QA people
<dobey> what's the proper way to request QA for clicks that we ship in the image?
<balloons> dobey, "proper" way? go through a silo for new stuff
<dobey> balloons: only things that have debs and land in the ubuntu archive go through silos
<wxl> what's the word on alpha1 images?
<balloons> dobey, not true actually :-) If you have just a click and it's a part of the image, it goes through manual vetting now
<dobey> balloons: then what is the proper way to make that request? a click that doesn't have debs in the archive, still doesn't get silos. and nobody has been able to tell me how to make that request
<elfy> wxl: they appear to be being released later lately
<elfy> there doesn't seem to be any reason why
<balloons> technically dec 18th is tenative date.. I don't know of any flavors participating atm, and not sure who is the release coordinator
<elfy> doesn't leave people much time to test them
<elfy> balloons: I don't think that anyone has bothered to ask yet
<balloons> dobey, make a request here: https://trello.com/b/AE3swczu/qa-testing-requests-for-questions-ping-eu-brendand-us-jfunk-nz-thomi-or-ubuntu-qa-on-ubuntu-ci-eng. Link the click and the manual test plan
<wxl> elfy: indeed. i miss colin already. ;')
<dobey> oh i need a trello account to do it?
<elfy> balloons: and we're not talking about release but when the milestone's get held for those testing
<wxl> yeah that's what i've noticed, elfy
<dobey> that isn't the process we discussed at the sprint :(
<wxl> of course during last cycle i had to kind of chase people down a bit
<elfy> wxl: though we're not doing a1
<wxl> elfy: if we = xubuntu; then why for not?
<elfy> don't want to :)
 * dobey thinks there are some communication problems around this
<elfy> wxl: not seeing a real need - we'll probably be doing a2 though
<wxl> lazy sod ;)
<wxl> btw elfy i made a xubuntu vm to test something or other and have to say how impressed i was by it. i probably haven't used it since 11 something.
<balloons> wxl, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VividVervet/ReleaseTaskSignup
<wxl> balloons: thx. am i to interpret that to mean stgraber is the go to guy or Riddell?
<elfy> wxl: yea - it's moved on a lit since ~2011
<dkessel> balloons: hah - finally i am in unity8 without freezes =)
<dkessel> the windowing feels funny :) but it is working somehow
<dobey> yeah, having the scopes as an "app" is a bit weird when windowed like that
<dkessel> also, common keyboard shortcuts or even the return key sometimes not working as expected in the browser feels odd
<dkessel> balloons: automatic crash reporting out of the unity8 lxc container would be useful. the UI to enable it exists, but cannot be used. what is the other way to enable it?
<balloons> dkessel, use apport on the command line
<balloons> or potentially ubuntu-bug
<balloons> dkessel, awesome to hear you got it working though!
<balloons> dobey, I guess we can have multi-arch scopes now too right?
<balloons> do we need an example of doing this?
#ubuntu-quality 2014-12-16
<nikjov> hi guys! :-)
<doug5> Letozaf_, hello!
<Letozaf_> doug5, hi
<balloons> doug5, hello :-)
<doug5> hello guys
<doug5> balloons, what is the calculator reboot?
<balloons> doug5, the calculator reboot is the new calculator app
<balloons> doug5, so the current app is being re-written from the ground up
<balloons> once it's ready and the tests all look good, it will replace the old app.
<doug5> ah ok, and why is that?
<doug5> I mean, why we need a rewrite from scratch?
<balloons> so since it's a complete re-write the tests need to be redone, though I suspect you will be able to borrow heavily
<balloons> doug5, I believe calc was written long ago and they wanted to make it easier to extend. There was some poor architecture decisions made long ago
<doug5> balloons, can I start with this one? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-calculator-app/+bug/1400886
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1400886 in Ubuntu Calculator App "[Autopilot] Need to implement test_operation_after_clear" [Undecided,Triaged]
<balloons> doug5, yea, perfect. I bugged rpadovani to make sure bugs existed for everything
<doug5> balloons, ok
<balloons> so do feel free to keep in touch with him as they know more about the re-write than I do
<balloons> I'm happy to answer AP questions ofc :-)
<balloons> so doug5 and Letozaf_ I will be away from IRC and in general the internet, heh, until after the New Year after today
<Letozaf_> balloons, happy holidays
<doug5> I will work till the 24th :/
<Letozaf_> balloons, I am working till friday 19th maybe till monday 22nd
<Letozaf_> balloons, enjoy your holidays I will surley miss you :-P
<Letozaf_> Letozaf_, if you got some "homework" for me I will be happy to do it :-P
<balloons> Letozaf_, :-) my homework is literally that. Work around the house, and I'm happy for it. I'll be outside ;-)
<balloons> doug5, :-) I've been there, and it's nice to have some time to unwind. do enjoy your holidays!
<Letozaf_> balloons, :-)
<elfy> evening balloons Letozaf_
<rpadovani> doug5, thanks for take care of calculator - I have no holiday, so feel free to ping me whenever you want, day or night :-)
<Letozaf_> hello elfy
<balloons> Letozaf_, as far as fun stuff to do, heh, reminders has several bugs for tests outstanding
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok I will take a look at reminders
<balloons> Letozaf_, I'm not really sure of what the status is on them.. they are quite old
<balloons> https://bugs.launchpad.net/reminders-app/+bugs?field.tag=needs-autopilot-test
<doug5> rpadovani, hello! ok :)
<Letozaf_> balloons, cannot remember why they were left back, but I will take a look to see if I can complete the tests needed
<balloons> Letozaf_, or anything else you see on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone-coreapps/+bugs?field.tag=needs-autopilot-test
<balloons> Letozaf_, the list is somewhat light.. you could always try and write qml tests
<balloons> pretty much every project could use some of those, heh
<rpadovani> Letozaf_, balloons, maybe is better to ping mzanetti about reminders, some very big branches are landing, I don't want you waste your time
<Letozaf_> balloons, qml ? cool I wouldn't matter learning
<Letozaf_> rpadovani, hello :)
<rpadovani> Letozaf_, o/
<balloons> Letozaf_, http://doc.qt.io/qt-5/qtquick-qtquicktest.html and http://doc.qt.io/qt-5/qml-qttest-testcase.html. The session nik90 did at UOS is probably an excellent one to watch: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1411/meeting/22396/writing-unit-tests-for-qml-applications/
<rpadovani> doug5, are you planning to bootstrap all autopilot suite for calculator? We have some jenkins fail due miss of autopilot tests in reboot
<Letozaf_> balloons, thanks I will read the docs and watch the video
<doug5> rpadovani, I guess so
<rpadovani> cool, thanks. doug5 please ping/write me when you've done, I want to try it with anoter branch I'm writing about debian packaging :-)
<doug5> rpadovani, ok
<balloons> Letozaf_, I sent a mail asking for folks to make sure there AP test needs are tagged and filed as bugs. So new stuff might appear in that list. As always, anything in the list is fair game to fix :-)
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok :-) so I won't get bored :-P
<balloons> doug5, so starting by copying the basic shell to the new branch should make the base setup easy enough
<doug5> balloons, should be backport the old suite as it is and fix it?
<doug5> balloons, what I can do is: copy the old suite as it is 2. see what is failing and fixing it 3. clean what is not needed anymore
<doug5> balloons, or we want to backport just the infrastructure and then implement the tests one by one?
<balloons> doug5, that's a bit for you and rpadovani to decide actually. But I would start with no test (or just one) to confirm the new infastructure is all good
<balloons> to the extent it makes sense, you will probably bring over many of the old tests
<doug5> balloons, rpadovani, for me bringing everything in one shoot is probably too much...I would port the infrastructure and implement the test of the bug
<doug5> and then go on and add test by test (or group of tests, taking them from the old app)
<balloons> doug5, that would be my recommendation
<doug5> rpadovani, you agree?
<balloons> doug5, I think you are safe. In talking with rpadovani earlier he said the same. Not all tests make sense as they got rid of some things
<doug5> balloons, rpadovani ok, I will work on this these days then
<doug5> balloons, rpadovani, Letozaf_ I have to go guys, see you soon! :)
<balloons> see you!
<balloons> elfy, happy holidays to you as well
<Letozaf_> balloons, bye and enjoy yourself
<balloons> Letozaf_, ciao :-0
<Letozaf_> balloons, ciao o/
<elfy> balloons: you off?
<dobey> hmm, i don't think there's any way to make this autopilot in autopkgtest reliable, at least for unity-scope-click. :(
<ianorlin> is packages.qa.ubuntu.com still supposed to show utopic as testing as it has been released almost 2 months ago
<ianorlin> not the most important but seems to be a papercut
<balloons> ianorlin, ohh, heh, I can fix that
#ubuntu-quality 2014-12-17
<dkessel> hmmmm. 'cowsay --help' gives strange output under vivid... i guess some perl update ruined it
<dkessel> good evening elfy, balloons
<elfy> hi dkessel
<dkessel> bug 1403629 ;)
<ubot5> bug 1403629 in cowsay (Ubuntu) "cowsay --help gives output that hints at incompatible perl usage" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1403629
<dkessel> nvm... that seems to be known behaviour
<dobey> cowsay moo
<dkessel> yup
<dobey> autopilot say "i hate you"
<dkessel> autopilot3 say "i hate you" ;)
<dobey> that too
#ubuntu-quality 2014-12-18
<dobey> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9562078/ <- somehow i don't think this is what the end of the log is supposed to look like :-/
<dobey> hmmmmmm
<cgoldberg> RIP robotfuel :(
<dobey> indeed :(
#ubuntu-quality 2014-12-19
<dobey> no pitti?
<dobey> hmm
#ubuntu-quality 2015-12-14
<Girish> Hi I'm having some issues with bzr when I'm trying to setup the QA tracker. My public key is denied every time. Can anybody help me out?
<flocculant> you've got 3 ssh keys at launchpad - you sure it's set up properly? Have you tried redoing it?
<Girish>  flocculant : I'm able to push code to Launchpad
<Girish>  I've tried it from 3 distros. I initially thought it was a problem with my distro.
<flocculant> Girish: so bzr is working properly - you just have an issue with local copy of tracker then?
<flocculant> you'll have to wait till someone can help
<teward> have any of the Xenial installer isos been produced yet or am I going to have to start with 15.10 and `do-release-upgrade -d` to get to Xenial?
 * teward needs a Xenial testing ground :/
<balloons> Teward, cdimage has plenty
<flocculant> teward: since shortly after wibbly wobbly released - pretty much standard :)
<flocculant> balloons: quick ping :)
<flocculant> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/ISO/DevEnv script to install this is awesome, but I wonder if it should be apt-get rather than apt-get -y (some people, naming no names, wanted to see what the script did and then it wouldn't cancel so he had to muck about uninstalling stuff ... )
<flocculant> and add colour to fixed bugs in gci is looking good :)
<balloons> lol, not naming any names
<flocculant> :D
<balloons> yes indeed. We ned more qatracker tasks!
<flocculant> well
<flocculant> I'd rather see what's still there unclaimed working on
 * balloons provides link
<balloons> https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/tasks/?sp-order=-modified&sp-organization=4568116747042816&sp-page=1&sp-search=qatracker&sp-is_exhausted=False
<balloons> 3 tasks
<flocculant> balloons: no - not what I meant - I can see what's not been worked on :D
<balloons> minus the setup task
<flocculant> what I mean is I would rather not add things until the ones still open are claimed :)
<balloons> ahh, righto
<balloons> those are the priority ones
<flocculant> yea :)
<flocculant> kind of hoping that hunter clears them up :)
<teward> flocculant: :P
<teward> so, has anyone ever seen in a VM environment an insanely *long* interface name?
<teward> (I only ask because I have exorbitantly long ones here, http://paste.ubuntu.com/14015675/, which don't appear to match the Predictable Network Interface Naming standard exactly...
<teward> so if I find a minor UI bug where do I report it?
<teward> like super minor
<teward> (happens when 16.04's 'prompt' for superuser power is done)
#ubuntu-quality 2015-12-15
<flocculant> teward: here vbox shows the same name as the hardware shows enp3s0
<teward> flocculant: VMware here shows the long long name there, under 15.10 it shows enp#s# but not the eno########## number
<teward> which is painful to reenter every time :/
<balloons> gold bugs :p
<teward> heh
<flocculant> teward: well that's fairly annoying for you then :(
<teward> flocculant: indeed.  I can override with udev rules but meh
<teward> it's just my testing VM
<flocculant> yea
<flocculant> balloons: nice - I see just 1 tracker task unclaimed \o/
<balloons> yea, I want to deploy the merged goodness already, but :-)
<flocculant> but what?
<flocculant> if you were waiting to tell me you'd done that on the 25th I could cope :p
<balloons> flocculant, new stuff keeps landing, so I'm trying to hold out and do it in one big ho
<balloons> *go
<flocculant> ok
<flocculant> balloons: all I'm thinking is if we've got a bunch of tracker stuff and expecting other bits to get done, wouldn't it be better for them to work on what *what will be current* ?
<balloons> flocculant, it's in the source tree, just not deployed to the tracker
<flocculant> anyway - whatever you prefer is good as all I'm doing is being pleased bugs from however long in the past are being sorted :)
<balloons> you likely can convince me.. It's really more a matter of free time
<flocculant> ha ha ha
<balloons> flocculant, ohh can you do me a favor? We need a task for hardware profiles. I'd like to get that bug fixed; either removed (my preference) or explained sanely.
<flocculant> I'd ack removing it
<balloons> I can't remember if the task is in there or not, but I promised a student to add it. They got confused by it, and wanted to fix it :-)
<flocculant> balloons: bug 1526461 - when I see it's got an ack from you I will do a task
<ubot5> bug 1526461 in Ubuntu QA Website "QA Tracker Hardware Profile entry box" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1526461
<balloons> flocculant, sorry, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-qa-website/+bug/1017207
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1017207 in Ubuntu QA Website "Clarify what a "URL to the hardware profile" is in tracker" [High,Triaged]
<flocculant> bad man you :p
<balloons> I guess we can close that one then, and work yours eh?
<balloons> We should also have the wiki cleaned up when it happen
<flocculant> I still think we should just remove it
<flocculant> I duped mine to the old one
<balloons> right. So the task can say that and just ref the bug. I just didn't want anyone to get confused by that giant bug report
<balloons> let's just gut it
<flocculant> ok - well I can undupe them, invalid the old one when you ack the new one :D
<balloons> I think the dupe is OK. It's done. Just make the task itself clear ;-)
<flocculant> balloons: I have never, will never - ask anyone of my lot to use that thing
<balloons> right. It's something that just never became useful
<flocculant> yep
<flocculant> balloons: I've unduped this - makes it so whoever works on it can't change status etc
<flocculant> balloons: https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/tasks/6200891866611712/ then - remember to add that Nick guy as a mentor :)
<flocculant> and I also marked pleia2's bug invalid as it is now we're just removing it
<balloons> on it, thank you flocculant
<flocculant> cheers
<flocculant> shame we can't prioritise things :)
#ubuntu-quality 2015-12-16
<brendand> pitti, what might 'W: No sandbox user '_apt' on the system, can not drop privileges' from adt-run mean? this is on xenial
<teward> brendand: I saw that yesterday in my schroots...
<teward> infinity had said that it's a harmless error, just that the sandbox user was missing, but that may be in my case due to package building in schroots
<teward> and so far i haven't had any issues with that inside my Xenial VMs
<brendand> teward, do your tests use dbus?
<teward> brendand: not sure, the schroots do their own thing.  throw me a test to run, i'll run it :)
 * teward is currently focused on the pending nginx merge since it's a month overdue, and additional packages are being uploaded after that for nginx which need the merge first
<flocculant> nothing to do with tests or anything - but plagued by similar messages from synaptic in xenial since an apt update "Can't drop privileges for downloading as file '/root/.synaptic/tmp//tmp_cl' couldn't be accessed by user '_apt'. - pkgAcquire::Run (13: Permission denied)"
<teward> (yes, i'm here for QA and ISO testing, AND i'm on the server team xD)
<teward> flocculant: so, basic apt-get update would trigger?
<flocculant> perhaps the same root cause - pun intended
<teward> or is that specifically with Synaptic or such
<flocculant> seems synaptic specific
<flocculant> though I did grab a new apt earlier I think
<flocculant> 1.1.5
<flocculant> yesterday - today was apt-xapian-index
<flocculant> anyway - might be noise, might be connected :)
<flocculant> balloons: is it possible to actually delete testcases from the tracker ? that is delete so not available for anything?
<flocculant> obviously can from the branch
<infinity> flocculant: Different bug.
<infinity> flocculant: Yours is because synaptic is asking apt to read/write from an area that the _apt user can't access.
<infinity> flocculant: brendand and teward are talking about chroots that don't have the _apt user at all.
<infinity> flocculant: In either case, it's "harmless" in that apt will just run as root instead, as it always used to, but fixing the bugs so it can drop privs would be nice.
<teward> thanks infinity for clarifying :)
<flocculant> indeed infinity - thanks :)
<balloons> flocculant, no
<balloons> flocculant, it's there forever
<flocculant> balloons: thanks - was pretty sure that was the case :)
<flocculant> balloons: just double checking here - to enable tracker admin access someone just needs to be in a release team? https://launchpad.net/~ubuntustudio-release/+members#active
<flocculant> talking about Ross
<flocculant> I'm trying to help him sort his tracker stuff out
<balloons> ohh right.. he mailed me
<balloons> yes, it's controlled via LP teams (and the owner set properly in the tracker)
<flocculant> as long as everything is set right - I've got to mail him about something else - so will send him screeny to make sure he is ticking the studio release box :)
<balloons> ok, everything should be right on the tracker end
<flocculant> ok - sent him that amongst other stuff
<flocculant> I know when I first did it I wasn't seeing because I wasn't ticking the right box :)
<pitti> brendand: this is the new apt  1.1; schroot does not really get along with that yet, so it prints the warning
<pitti> brendand: should otherwise be harmless
#ubuntu-quality 2015-12-17
<flocculant> balloons: \o/ that code landed :p
<jibel> nuclearbob, hey, all the plugins are back on our jenkins instance. urltrigger should work now
<nuclearbob> jibel: excellent! I'm working on the other desktop jobs now. Is there a problem with the internal irc server, or is that just me?
<jibel> nuclearbob, it's down
<nuclearbob> jibel: okay, good to know
<flocculant> hi nuclearbob :)
<nuclearbob> flocculant: howdy
<dobey> jibel: hi. i was wondering if it would be feasible to land https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/pay-ui/fix-application-file/+merge/279790 into the store without going to through the lengthy qa process, as it's a trivial change and doesn't change the code in the app itself, and since it's a fairly urgent thing to fix
<jibel> DanChapman,
<jibel> DanChapman, ignore me
<jibel> dobey, sounds good to  me. worst case it references another non existent service so no real risk here.
<dobey> jibel: great, thanks.
<davmor2> jibel: don't say that, DanChapman is English he'll never see another word you type ;)
<flocculant> ha ha ha
<flocculant> balloons: when you have 5 minutes
<balloons> go fori t
<flocculant> so bug 1420980
<ubot5> bug 1420980 in Ubuntu QA Website "Testcase bug reporting now no longer apparent" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1420980
<flocculant> in which the link to report a testcase bug has gone - but
<flocculant> if we were to add the option back to http://packages.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/350/builds/105268/testcases/1559/results
<flocculant> it's going to confuse people with the Link to bug reporting instructions perhaps?
<flocculant> and https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/tasks/5854607578234880/ for hello username :p
<flocculant> not sure what you think about the testcase bug report button - I can add the task
 * balloons is reading
<balloons> flocculant, the hello username thing I'm not sure can be controlled in the code
<balloons> I  think it's a drupal admin thing.. or really just a drupal, must exist thing
<balloons> on the bug reporting link. People kept reporting tracker bugs as testcase issue bugs, and vice versa
<balloons> it all kind of needs cleaned up a bit
<flocculant> well - it might have helped if *someone* had made that clear on the bug then :p
<balloons> flocculant, it's my thoughts right now, lol. I could be wrong
<flocculant> ha ha ha
<flocculant> well if you find out you can then you can publish :)
<flocculant> balloons: ok so would it be possible to add something like (Report a Testcase issue here) instead of calling it a bug?
<flocculant> or
<flocculant> http://packages.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/350/builds/105268/testcases/1559/results
<flocculant> Where you have Testcase - in the grey bar, could the testcase *issue* link be there?
<flocculant> balloons: the issue is I've had to move a handful of bugs since we started package testing from 'package' to 'testcase'
<balloons> flocculant, I'm open to whatever ideas you have. You and I both know bug reports end up in the wrong place.
<flocculant> :)
<flocculant> but is that actually possible?
<flocculant> if not - back to adding it with the existing items
<flocculant> don't want to ask someone to do something that's impossible :D
<flocculant> balloons: https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/tasks/6386365331668992/ then :)
<balloons> flocculant, that seems ok. We'll likely want to decide between choices I agree
<balloons> it's not totally cut and dry
<flocculant> yep - thought that was the best option for us - hard to tell without seeing
<flocculant> bug 1375456 next - be later - got some r/l to deal with :)
<ubot5> bug 1375456 in Ubuntu QA Website "no way to subscribe to daily reports for a particular product" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1375456
<flocculant> which is actually two tasks
<balloons> upgraded client, lost my scrollback. Still new shiny things!
<flocculant> heh
<flocculant> balloons: so what do you think about tasks related to bug 1375456 - as you've lost scrollback and didn't reply before
<ubot5> bug 1375456 in Ubuntu QA Website "no way to subscribe to daily reports for a particular product" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1375456
<flocculant> I'd say two tasks there really
<balloons> hhmm. So you want more reporting
<balloons> I don't know offhand honestly
<flocculant> a summary would be useful - certainly easier than parsing 60 lines for a month
<balloons> but the task is certainly worth pursuing. IT would force me to hel out
<flocculant> or one task - make it give reports/fails/passes/bugs reported - and have a date filter
<flocculant> I don't mind honestly, but you wanted tasks so I'm much more inclined to write ones I care about :D
<flocculant> and quite honestly - what real use is a report of who's done the most tests
<flocculant> anyway - I'll wait for the moment on that
<teward> flocculant, that's my opinion - no reason to see who's done the most tests :P
<flocculant> nope
<teward> (it ain't a contest)
<flocculant> not at all
<balloons> yea, it's a bit odd that
<flocculant> heh
<Jav> help
<flocculant> we can't - no telepathy installed
<flocculant> Jav: what's up?
<Jav> package php7.0-interbase
<flocculant> Jav: you might want #ubuntu
<flocculant> that's a support channel :)
<Jav> ahhh
<Jav> sorry
<Jav> thanks
<flocculant> no problem :)
<flocculant> dkessel: hey - some guy on the GCI thing is munching through tasks based on tracker issues like chocolate \o/
<flocculant> which is good :)
<dkessel> flocculant: yeah, i've seen. really great! i get the bug notifications for the qa website
<wxl> flocculant: lubuntu made some tasks that included whole test suites. i recommend the same for all ya'll guys if you haven't already
<flocculant> wxl: I did that first if you mean packages :)
<wxl> flocculant: yeah i can't remember anymore XD
<flocculant> wxl: also half sorted on a task to cover the reports bug on tracker - see above ish
<wxl> my ideas, your ideas, it's all the same XD
<flocculant> wxl:  yea it has been a bit like that for sure
<flocculant> wxl:  ofc :D
<flocculant> wxl: and a whole slew of small tracker issues are being dealt with already - merged just waiting for them to land
<wxl> niiiice!
<flocculant> yup
<dkessel> balloons: how would i try the new "ubuntu personal" unity8 desktop? using an iso or using a lxd session?
<wxl> flocculant: well yeah having this around the holidays is freaking nuts. not to mention that alpha's coming up soon
<balloons> dkessel, that's a question for ChrisTownsend, who owes me a wiki update :-)
<flocculant> we're not a1'ing
<balloons> try asking in #ubuntu-unity :-0
<flocculant> pointless
<wxl> why for not?
 * wxl shrugs
<flocculant> ^^
<flocculant> especially if 32bit is still not building :)
<flocculant> wxl: I guess you have lxqt to think of too
<wxl> flocculant: yeah, though that's not going to be released in an lts!
<flocculant> coward :D
<flocculant> ha ha ha
<wxl> heheheh
<flocculant> I - as a release team guy - would be NOPE, not having my name on it - not for LTS :p
<wxl> yeah that's what i was thinking
<wxl> that and we don't have all the packages we need in the repos
<wxl> so i can always use that as an  excuse XD
<wxl> (though technically the only one missing is the metapackage)
<flocculant> wxl: so anyway - balloons is a bit <balloons> hhmm. So you want more reporting
<flocculant> <balloons> I don't know offhand honestly about bug 1375456 so another voice from a flavour QA guy would be good :)
<ubot5> bug 1375456 in Ubuntu QA Website "no way to subscribe to daily reports for a particular product" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1375456
<wxl> uhhh i thought i threw in for that one
<flocculant> missing , between  honestly and about
<wxl> elfy and i talked about that a long time ago
<flocculant> yea
<flocculant> wxl you did a task for it?
<wxl> indeed i confirmed it
<wxl> and changed the description
<flocculant> a GCI task?
<wxl> oh there's a task to fix it????
 * wxl grins widely
<flocculant> no - that's what I mean - a voice from another flavour QA guy needed here ;)
<wxl> flocculant: well i could leave a comment that says "me, too," but the bug reporting guidelines suggest otherwise XD
<flocculant> I mean in here now :D
<wxl> flocculant: then, yes, me, too :)
<flocculant> ha ha
<wxl> balloons: were you and flocculant discussing doing a task for bug 1375456? if so, i vote yes and would be happy to mentor.
<ubot5> bug 1375456 in Ubuntu QA Website "no way to subscribe to daily reports for a particular product" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1375456
<flocculant> I think that possibly the issue might be IS
<flocculant> balloons: malevasquez is doing some nice 'bug confirming' for us
<wxl> flocculant: link me to said task, would you?
<flocculant> wxl: I've got 3 - thunar/parole/menulibre - but https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/tasks/5713974762930176/
<flocculant> trying to confirm some newish NEW bugs
<wxl> linking upstream is a good idea
<flocculant> yea - that's where the 'work' gets done
<flocculant> also - for at least menulibre and parole - the dev is in our team, so we talked first :)
<wxl> flocculant: i took a slightly different approach https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/tasks/5490678339469312/
<flocculant> I might actually ask to get the thunar one unpublished - it's a bit of a 'mare atm
<flocculant> wxl: yep I read that task :)
<wxl> just added a bonus points for upstream links :)
<flocculant> tbh we've not had much traction on those tasks - not very beginner perhaps
<wxl> indeed
<wxl> i made mine non-beginner
<flocculant> well - I like to stretch people :D
<flocculant> over a rack often
<wxl> hahahahah
<wxl> remind me not to visit you any time soon :)
<wxl> i wish there was a mailing list where we could talk to students and pitch tasks at them
<flocculant> ha ha
<flocculant> if ever you get to England - my door is run on an always open basis :)
<flocculant> yea - no m/l
<balloons> flocculant, can you see https://portal.admin.canonical.com/87354? If not, I assume this will be worked very soon
<flocculant> Sorry, you don't appear to have permission to view this page.
<flocculant> balloons: ^^
<flocculant> waiting for it to be friday for some bonamassa tickets with no fees ...
<balloons> flocculant, ahh no worries. Anyways, sometime tonight it will be live
<flocculant> heh - I'll be about ...
<flocculant> nuclearbob_: I know this must be one of those 'oh fgs things for you - but what's the core with jenkins and flavours?'
<flocculant> currently I made a really simple manual test so I can at least let people know when the image had broken
<flocculant> I really think that flavours would like to have an answer here - if it is 'you've got no hope' at least it is an answer
<flocculant> I don't think that any of us expect anything concrete here - so a sensible answer to whether it's going to occur helps us where we are
#ubuntu-quality 2015-12-18
<adueppen> Hi, I'm doing a QA test for Google Code-in and the current testcase failed. I checked, and the issue I'm experiencing isn't in the "Bugs to look for" section. What should I do?
<balloons> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/reports/testers/top100
<balloons> but the link on the sidebar wasn't updated
<dkessel> And I am not on it :(
<balloons> dkessel, not enough runs eh?
<balloons> Look like 100 is the cutoff
<balloons> that's the weird thing about that. quality > quantity
<balloons> checkout those gold bugs :-) http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/318/builds
<flocculant> balloons: awesome sauce :)
<balloons> and the hardware profile stuff is gone
<balloons> So just a minor snafu on the top20 -> top100 transition
<flocculant> excellent :)
<tsimonq2> flocculant: and yes, the top 100 tracker actually shows people who contributed more then just a few testcases
<tsimonq2> flocculant: #100 has 100 test cases done XD
<flocculant> tsimonq2: still think that the top tester reports are pointless
<teward> they are pointless
<teward> 100% pointless, in my opinion
<teward> because what does it matter if someone uploaded 100 test reports/cases, or just 3
<teward> or even 1
<teward> the point of QA is to make things better, there's no real sense in saying "Oh, you did more than me, so now I have to do more."
<flocculant> yep
<tsimonq2> *shrug*
<tsimonq2> moral support
<teward> such competition is, in my opinion, detrimental to the point of Ubuntu in general
<tsimonq2> I know it isn't the point
<tsimonq2> and I don't focus on it
<dobey> top tester: /usr/bin/python
<teward> dobey: LOL
<flocculant> dobey: :)
<tsimonq2> ut it is good for moral support
<tsimonq2> *but
<teward> tsimonq2: how so?
<teward> I don't see any such moral support through that
<tsimonq2> teward: like, I made a difference through x test cases!
<tsimonq2> idk, like that
<teward> tsimonq2: with even one test case, they can make a difference
<tsimonq2> yeah, and a significant difference with 100
<teward> i don't see how assigning a number to their contributions helps change that
<tsimonq2> I can agree with that a bit
<dobey> better to help develop automated test cases that run all the time via automation, than to run the same test 100 times manually
<teward> ^ that
<tsimonq2> although it feels good to be on a leaderboard :)
<teward> tsimonq2: and therein lies the additional headache:
<tsimonq2> mhm
<teward> we don't run on leaderboards
<teward> leaderboards push for competition
<teward> competition is not the point
<tsimonq2> I know
<dobey> K/D ratio ftw
<tsimonq2> but the fact that the top 100 exists can encourage more testing
 * teward shrugs
<tsimonq2> balloons: weren't you pro-top 100?
<teward> I disagree with that opinion, but you're allowed an opinion
<flocculant> how can it possibly encourage more testing?
<teward> ... bloody hell, that libuuid issue again
 * teward hates sbuild
<tsimonq2> heh
<tsimonq2> flocculant: by wanting to be on a pointless list
<tsimonq2> :)
<tsimonq2> talking with wxl, he hasn't said anything bad about it. Do you have anything to add, wxl?
 * teward throws wxl into /dev/urandom for a while for no reason, except for the fact the Lubuntu ISOs aren't working after zsyncing
<teward> :P
<teward> anyways
<dobey> meh
<dobey> pointless list indeed
<teward> yay, sbuild's working again
<flocculant> tsimonq2: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2015/12/17/%23ubuntu-quality.html#t19:05 - balloons comments at 19:16
<tsimonq2> oh?
<balloons> what's this now?
<teward> i was just saying too didn't we discuss this yesterday
<teward> balloons: testcases leaderboard
<flocculant> we're just rehashing :)
<balloons> I was happy to push the leaderboard to 100. But yes, I'm not sure why it exists
<balloons> other than to help show how many tests you've run.
<dobey> because quantity > quality > quantity
<teward> balloons: is such a report really useful though
<teward> other than saying how many tests someone's run, i don't see any real benefit
<balloons> I'm leaving the idea of if it's useful or not out. If it is useful, reporting more than 10 is useful
<balloons> so we changed it
<teward> mmkay
<balloons> it's data that is buried in the tracker db. I'd rather see more of that data come out, rather than less
<balloons> it would be better if done in a different way, but making a big public list is easy, and it was already done
<dobey> i'd rather see more automation
<tsimonq2> balloons: and quite frankly, I would be completely okay with axing the top* if we had a search
<tsimonq2> balloons: so you can see how many you have completed
<tsimonq2> balloons: with filters for series or something
<tsimonq2> thoughts from anyone else?
<dobey> and a button to share on twitter or facebook
<tsimonq2> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<tsimonq2> that could work
<dobey> lol
<balloons> lol.  Yes. But at the moment, I'm more given to thoughts about doing a UI overhaul more than anything. Someone putting down a useful design would be lovely
<tsimonq2> balloons: redwolf from the Lubuntu team would probably love to help, he is pretty good with that kind of stuff
<redwolf> O.O
<tsimonq2> probably :)
<redwolf> what's the matter?
<balloons> I dislike many parts of how it works. If we could keep the paradigm (to avoid lots of coding changes and assume how we do it really is best practice), but but a nicer bow on it, that would be great
<tsimonq2> +1
<redwolf> what are you trying to do?
<balloons> We can start small I guess, but a big picture direction would be nice
<balloons> I knew I had the old knome mokcup somewhere: http://imgur.com/UCyuoZk
<balloons> flocculant, see I'm not crazy ^^
<dobey> design for what?
<dobey> oh, iso testing
<redwolf> do you want to change the page or something?
<tsimonq2> balloons: yeah, the results on the bottom is...not my favorite
<balloons> dobey, yes the tracker
<tsimonq2> balloons: maybe you(or someone else) should take to the ML
<flocculant> balloons: yep - remember seeing that now
<tsimonq2> then we can get a wider range if input
<tsimonq2> *of
<tsimonq2> you know, the little things that people don't like about the tracker
<tsimonq2> balloons: then we can make a lot of GCI tasks! XD
<dobey> balloons: i'd say QA anything should be integrated into LP, but alas, we know how that will go :P
<balloons> tsimonq2, crowdsourced design :'-(
<flocculant> :)
<tsimonq2> balloons: why, do you not like that? :P
<dobey> http://francis-moran.com/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2013/05/Design.png
<tsimonq2> :(
<dobey> everyone will have different opinions about what data is or isn't important
<tsimonq2> balloons: so what DO we do then?
<balloons> well, someone gets to play kingmaker, heh :-)
 * tsimonq2 raises his hand
<tsimonq2> ooh ooh ooh pick me pick me pick me
<balloons> But seriously, as with most things, do the work and you get to make the decisions
<tsimonq2> XD
 * tsimonq2 starts right away
<balloons> so the person willing to put the time in to do the re-design will get the chance at feedback, and then will likely get to shape the direction
<balloons> ohh, and I'm the one who can deploy changes, so, heh, I get to final veto
<teward> :P
<balloons> the bigger point of not asking on the mailing list is we don't need ideas, we need designs. As with many things, ideas are cheap. We need work
<tsimonq2> got it :)
<tsimonq2> link me
<tsimonq2> :P
<balloons> well please, feel free to create some mockups for what the new tracker should look like
<dobey> balloons: haven't we got a team for that?
<dobey> two teams even
<balloons> dobey, teams of?
<dobey> balloons: design team, and web team
<balloons> ahh sure. And they have guidelines, though nothing to cover an old drupal site I'd guess
<tsimonq2> balloons: can you link me to the guidelines?
<dobey> yeah i guess you need someone to make a drupal theme
<dobey> balloons: you/dpm should probbably try to get it brought up in the web team's stakeholder meeting, and try to get some time assigned for it
<balloons> getting a full on theme and design would be a long-term investment into drupal
<dobey> maybe they can get you a nice theme for it, or even replace drupal with something else
<balloons> I'm not sure anyone (me included) wants to do that
<dobey> well, moving it off drupal then :)
<dobey> meh, all i want right now, is a preempt-rt kernel :(
<adueppen> I'm new to the QA program, when I submit an in progress result, do I need to include any information?
#ubuntu-quality 2015-12-19
<tsimonq2> adueppen: I will help
<tsimonq2> adueppen: see Hangouts ;)
<tsimonq2> adueppen: and no
<Noskcaj> Has someone run the 15.10 to 16.04 upgrade recently? Mine fails to upgrade with a linux install error, but once the failure is done, the revert fails too
<Noskcaj> paste.ubuntu.com/14106786
